# الافخارستيا (ملف فاخر )



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

افخر عطايا اللة لنا 
الافخارستيا الفاخرة 
جسد الرب ودمة 
اللذان يكسران لنا بكل قداس 
اقوى الفيتامينات على الاطلاق فى حياتنا الروحية 

اعد من فترة 
ملف فاخر وكبير عن هذا السر المهيب 
والاعتراضات 
والرد عليها 

واصلى ان يكون هذا الملف سبب بركة واستفادة وعمق 
لعلاقة اقوى واعمق مع الملك المسيح 
لة كل المجد 



:download:

جميع مشاركات الموضوع 
من 
قرائاتى على النت 
لاقوى من كتب عن 
هذا السر المهيب 


:download:

فتابعوا معى 

لو 

احببتم


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

*قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*​ 


*جاء في كتاب طبيعة المسيح  لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث شرح وافي لإيمان كنيستنا حول طبيعة السيد المسيح حيث يقول في الكتاب صفحة 3 :*

*السيد  المسيح هوالاله الكلمة المتجسد , له لاهوت كامل وناسوت كامل ولاهوته متحد بناسوته بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير اتحادا كاملا اقنوميا جوهريا  تعجز اللغه ان تعبير عنه , حتي قيل عنه انه سر عظيم ."" عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد  ,,, 1 تي  16:3}*
*وهذا الاتحاد دائم لا ينفصل مطلقا ولا يفترق نقول عنه في القداس الالهي ان لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحده ولا طرفة عين ,*
*الطبيعة اللاهوتية " < الله الكلمة > اتحدت بالطبيعة الناسوتيه التي اخذها الكلمة < اللوجوس > من العذراء مريم بعمل الروح القدس                                                                                                *

*الروح القدس طهر وقدس مستودع العذراء طهارة كامله حتي لا يرث الخطيه الاصلية وكون من دماءها جسدا اتحد به ابن الله الوحيد  , وقد تم هذا الاتحاد منذ اللحظة الأولي للحبل المقدس في رحم السيدة العذراء ,*
*وباتحاد الطبيعتين الالهية والبشرية داخل رحم السيدة العذراء تكونت منهما طبيعة واحدة هي طبيعة الله الكلمة المتجسد .   *
*لم تجد الكنيسة المقدسة تعبيرا اصدق وأعمق وادق من هذا التعبير , وهو التعبير الذي استخدمه القديس كيرلس الكبير عامود الدين والقديس اثناسيوس الرسولي من قبله وكل منهما قمة في  التعليم اللاهوتي علي مستوي العالم كله .*
* حتي إنني  حينما اشتركت في حوار أعدته جماعة  
pro oriente
في فينا النسما     1971 بين الكاثوليك والرومانيين   والكنائس الارثوذكسيه الشرقية القديمه عن طبيعة المسيح كان موضوع هذا الحوار هو قول القديس كيرلس  طبيعة واحدة لله الكملة المتجسد .*

* ثانيا طبيعة الاتحاد *
*يقول قداسة البابا في نفس الكتاب
 ان اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت اتحاد بغير اختلاط  ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ولا استحالة < اي تحول > :*
*كذلك تمت الوحدة بين الطبيعتين بغير  استحالة فما تحول اللاهوت إلي ناسوت ولا تحول الناسوت الي لاهوت كما لم يختلط ولا يمتزج   كذلك كانت طبيعة الله الكلمة المتجسد  واحدة ولها كل خواص اللاهوت وكل خواص الناسوت .   *

* طبيعة الاتحاد في السيد  المسيح   *​​* يشرح قداسة البابا شنوده طبيعة الاتحاد قائلا *
*انه بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ولا استحاله :
اي انه لم يحدث اي اختلاط او امتزاج او تغيير او تحول بين لاهوت السيد المسيح وناسوته ما تحول اللاهوت إلي ناسوت ولا الناسوت الي لاهوت كما ان اللاهوت  لم يختلط بالناسوت ولا امتزج به إنما هو اتحاد أدي إلي وحدة في الطبيعة ,*
*<ملحوظه  ذلك عكس ما ينادي به بعض المنحرفين إيمانيا حاليا  بقول ان جسد الرب إي الناسوت قد تأله اي اصبح لاهوت وهذه الأفكار ما هي الا بدعة ابتكرها أصحابها مؤخرا  ولم يتحدث اي من الإباء ولم تعلم الكنيسة أطلاقا بمثل هذا الفكر الشاذ عن إيماننا المستقيم حول طبيعة السيد المسيح .>*
*ويشرح قداسة البابا مثلا في ذلك الاتحاد قد أورده القديس كيرلس الكبير :*
*وايضا استخدمه القديس ديسقورس حيث يقول :*
*في حالة الحديد المحمي بالنار لا نقول هناك طبيعتان حديد ونار إنما نقول حديد محمي بالنار كما نقول عن طبيعة السيد المسيح اله متانس او اله متجسد ولا نقول انه اثنان اله وانسان ,*
*كذلك في حالة الحديد المحي بالنار لا توجد استحالة   تحول  لا الحديد يستحيل إلي نار ولا النار تستحيل إلي حديد .وكذلك كانت طبيعة الكلمة المتجسد واحده ولها كل خواص اللاهوت وكل خواص الناسوت *
* وحدة الطبيعة في الميلاد *
*يقول قداسة البابا حول هذا الامر من الذي ولدته العذراء  :
هل ولدت الها  فقط
 أو ولدت  إنسانا فقط 
أو ولدت الها  وانسانا
 ام ولدت الاله المتجسد *
*من المستحيل ان تكون قد ولدت الها فقط لأنها ولدت طفلا رآه الكل
 ولا يمكن إن تكون ولدت إنسانا فقط لان هذه هي هرطقه نسطور
 ثم ما معني قول الكتاب 
 " الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولد منك يدعي ابن الله "
 وما معني ان ابنها يدعي " عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا  "  متي 23:1  *
*والعذراء ايضا لم تلد انسانا والها
 والا كان لها ابنان الواحد منها انسان والاخر اله ,

  لم يبق الا انها ولدت الاله المتجسد  .
 ان المسيح ليس ابنين احدهما  ابن الله المعبود و الاخر انسان غير معبود 
ونحن لانفصل بين لاهوته وناسوته 
وكما قال القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي عن السيد المسيح
 ليس هو طبيعتين نسجد للواحده ولا نسجد للاخري
 بل طبيعة واحدة  هي الكمله المتجسد المسجود له مع جسده سجودا واحدا .*
*ولذلك فان شعائر العبادة لا تقدم للاهوت وحده دون الناسوت اذ لا يوجد فصل بل العباده هي لهذا الاله المتجسد .
إذن الذي ولد من العذراء هو ابن الله وفي نفس الوقت هو ابن الإنسان كما قال عن نفسه ,*
*ان الابن  اللوجوس قد حل في بطن القديسه العذراء واخذ له ناسوتا منها ثم ولدته 
وليس مثلما  يقول نسطور ان العذراء قد ولدت انسانا عاديا وهذا الإنسان سكن فيه الله فيما بعد او حل فيه او صار حاملا لله دون اتحاد طبيعي اقنومي ,,*
*وأخيرا في نهاية الكتاب تاتي اتفاقيه بين الكنيسه الارثوذكسيه والكنيسه الكاثولكيه تقول *
*نؤمن إن ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الكلمة اللوجوس المتجسد هو كامل في لاهوته لم ينفصل عن ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين وفي نفس الوقت نحرم تعاليم كل من نسطور واوطاخي..*
ثانيا   طبيعة جسد الرب ودمه في الافخارستيا ​*وهكذا شرح البابا شنوده ايمان كنيستنا عن طبيعة السيد المسيح حيث انه اله متجسد هذا الجسد لم يفارق اللاهوت لحظة واحده ولا طرفة عين 
إذن  عندما نتناول جسد الرب ودمه في الافخارستيا نحن نتناول نفس الجسد
 وكما يقول الاب الكاهن في الاعتراف الاخير كما سنورد معترفا ان هذا الجسد هو جسد الرب عمانوئيل ونفس الجسد الذي اخذه من العذراء ’ وعن هذا يقول البابا في كتاب بدع حديثه موضحا طبيعة جسد الرب في الافخارسيتا يقول :*
*جسد المسيح  الذي هو من العذرء هو الذي نتناوله من المذبح حسب قول الرب هذا هو جسد ي متي 26:26 
جسد المسيح المولود من العذراء نسجد له في سر الافخارستيا قائلين نسجد لجسدك المقدس يارب 
جسد المسيح متحد باللاهوت اتحادا دائما لم يفارقه لحظة واحده ولا طرفة عين ,*
*ثم عن إن كون ما نتناوله في الافخارستيا رمز ام انه جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي للسيد المسيح يقول قداسة البابا في كتاب سنوات مع اسئلة الناس عن هذا الامر :*

*سر الافخارستيا **Eucharist في الكتاب المقدس:*
*  أسس الرب يسوع هذا السر لان به الثبات فيه 
"من ياكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت في وانا فيه" (يو6 : 56)

 وبه ننال الحياة الابديه
 "انا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء ان اكل احد من هذا الخبز يحيا الى الابد والخبز الذي انا اعطي هو جسدي الذي ابذله من اجل حياة العالم" (يو6 : 51).

 وبه ننال الخلاص والاستنارة
 "الذي لنا فيه الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا" (كولوسي 1 : 14).*​*  قال الرب للتلاميذ "هذا هو جسدي الذي يبذل عنكم، اصنعوا هذا لذكري" (لو19:22).  قال هذا للرسل وهم مجتمعون معه في العلية يوم خميس العهد.  ولهذا فإنم بولس الرسول حينما يتعرض لهذا الأمر يقول: 
"كأس البركة التي نباركها، أليست هي شركة دم المسيح؟!  الخبز الذي نكسره، أليس هو شركة جسد المسيح؟!" (1كو16:10).
  فقال: "نبارك ونكسر"، دليل على الفعل، وقال "شركة دم المسيح" دلالة على قدسية هذا الأمر وأنه سر مقدس* واحد لاننا جميعنا نشترك في الخبز الواحد".

*أهمية** التناول وفائدته:*
*1- أول أهمية له هي الثبات في الرب:
 "من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي، يثبت فيَّ وأنه فيه" (يو56:6).*
*2- كذلك التناول هو الخبز الروحي:
 "من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي، فله حياة أبدية، وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير" (يو54:6). "من يأكل هذا الخبز، فإنه يحيا إلى الأبد" (يو58:6). *
*3- هذا التناول هو عملية تطعيم كما في الأشجار 
(رو17:11؛ يو5:15).*
*4- كما نقول في القداس: "يُعطى عنّا خلاصاً، وغفراناً للخطايا، وحياة أبدية لمن يتناول منه"، 
مثل قول الكتاب في (عب22:9؛ 1يو7:1).*​*5- التناول أيضاً هو عهد مع الله:
 فنقول في القداس الإلهي قول الكتاب "لأنه في كل مرة تأكلون من هذا الخبز، وتشربون من هذه الكأس، تبشرون بموتي، وتعترفون بقيامتي، وتذكرونني إلى أن أجيء" (1كو26:11 )*
*وهكذا نفهم من هذا إننا نتناول في الافخارستيا جسد الرب ودمه نفس هذا الجسد الذي ولد من السيدة العذراء
 جسد متحد باللاهوت كما ينادي الكاهن في القداس الإلهي في الاعتراف الأخير قائلا :*
*امين امين امين اؤمن اؤمن اؤمن *
*واعترف إلي النفس الأخير إن هذا هو الجسد المحيي الذي أخذه ابنك الوحيد ربنا وألهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح من سيدتنا وملكتنا كلنا والدة الإله القديسة الطاهرة مريم .
وجعله واحدا 
مع لاهوته 
بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير واعترف الاعتراف الحسن إمام بيلاطس البنطي 
وسلمه عنا علي خشبة الصليب المقدسة بارداته وحده عنا كلنا .*
*بالحقيقة أؤمن إن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته  لحظة واحده ولا طرفة عين 
يعطي عنا خلاصا وغفرانا للخطايا وحياة أبدية لم يتناول منه 
اؤمن اؤمن اؤمن ان هذا هو  بالحقيقة امين*
*
اذن ما نتناوله في الافخارستيا هو جسد الرب الحقيقي  جسد محيي جسد لربنا والهنا جسد متحد بالاهوت جسد يعطينا غفران الخطايا والحياة الابدية :

 هذا ما يعلم به قداسة البابا وهذا هو إيمان كنيستنا منذ القرن الأول المسيحي 
 هذا ما نصلي به في  كل يوم في كل قداستنا 
 فهل بعد هذا يخرج  علينا إي منحرف أيمانيا يقول إننا نؤمن بغير ذلك ,*
*وفي النهاية نقول لكل المبتدعين الجدد
إن أفكاركم الشيطانيه لم ولن تؤثر في إيمان كنيستنا هذه الكنيسة التي حفظت الايمان طوال 2000 عام وستحفظه إلي إن يأتي المسيح ويستلم كنيسته ومدام في كنستنا عظماء وعلماء في قدر وعظمة وعلم ومعرفة قداسة البابا ستستمر هذه الكنيسة قويه شامخة محافظة علي الأيمان المستقيم ولم تقوي عليها أبواب الجحيم لان الرب هو حاميها وحافظ ابنائها الاوفياء ’’*
*حفظ الله حياة قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث وحفظ كنيسته وشعبه امين ...............*
*--------------------------------------------------
المراجع 
الكتاب المقدس 
كتاب طبيعة السيد المسيح للبابا شنوده الثالث 
كتاب بدع حديثه لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث 
كتاب سنوات مع اسئلة الناس لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث *


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

كتاب الكهنوت لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
المسيح سلم الرسل هذا السر، قائلا لهم: "هذا هو جسدى. هذا هو دمى. اصنعوا هذا لذكرى". وسلم ذلك لبولس ايضاً. وبولس يقول: "لأننى تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم أيضاً.." (1كو 11: 23). وتسليم تقديم جسد الرب ودمه، لازم لاستمرار السر. 
وهذا الاستمرار هو أمر إلهى، قال فيه الرب: "اصنعوا هذا لذكرى". لا يمكن أن يصنعه إلا الذين ائتمنوا على هذا السر. وواضح أن الرب سلمه لرسله القديسين، فينتقل بطبيعة الحال إلى خلفائهم، أى إلى رجال الكهنوت. 
ومن المحال أن يكون جسد الرب ودمه لعصر الرسل فقط.
وإلا تكون الإجيال كله قد حرمت من بركات هذا السر ذكرناها في الباب السادس، ووردت في (يو 6). (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى).  وكذلك من الناحية السلبية تتعرض كل الأجيال لقول الرب: "الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه، فليس لكم حياة فيكم" (يو 6: 53). 
إذن اختصاص تقديم جسده ودمه، مستمر لاستمرار التعليم.


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

كتاب الكهنوت لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

إلى متى نمارس سر الإفخارستيا؟

 
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html
الجواب هو إلى يوم مجئ الرب0
أى طوال هذا الدهر الذي نعيشه.. إلى يوم القيامة. 
وهذا هو تعليم كتابى، إذ يقول الرسول: "فإنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز، وشربتم هذه الكأس، تخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجئ" (1كو 11 ك 26). إذن فهى ليست وصية إلى عصر من العصور، أو إلى الرسل فقط، إنما إلى كل الأجيال، إلى مجئ الرب..


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

الرب سلَّم سر الإفخارستيا لتلاميذه

 
لم يقل لكل الشعب: "اصنعوا هذا لذكرى "، إنما قال هذا لتلاميذه. أما الشعب فإنهم يأكلون من الجسد، ويشربون من الكأس، ويخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجئ 
وصنع هذا السر بواسطة التلاميذ، يؤول بالطبع إلى خلفائهم، لكى تبقى استمرارية إقامة السر، إلى أن يجئ الرب.. 
12-ونفهم هذا الأمر من تعليم القديس بولس الرسول. 
السيد المسيح أقام هذا السر العظيم مع رسله القديسين في يوم الخميس الكبير. ولم يكن http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlبولس الرسول قد آمن بعد. فلما انضم إلى الرسل، سلمه الرب هذا السر شخصياً لأهميته. ولم يتركه يستلمه بالتقليد من الرسل. ولذلك قال القديس بولس: "تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم أيضاً: ان الرب يسوع في الليلة التي اسلم فيها، أخذ خبزاً فشكر وكسر. وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدى.." (1كو 11: 23). 
وفى حديثه عن هذا السر في (1كو 10) قال: 
كأس البركة التي نباركها، أليست هى شركة دم المسيح؟ الخبز الذي نكسره، أليس هو شركة جسد المسيح؟ (1كو 10: 16).
فقال: "نباركها " و" نكسره "، لأنه أمر خاص بالرسل وخلفائهم. ولم يقل للشعب تباركونها، وتكسرونه. أما عن التناول فقال للعشب: "لا تقدرون أن تشربوا كأس الرب وكأس الشياطين. لا تقدرون أن تشتركوا في مائدة الرب وفى مائدة شياطين" (1كو 10: 21). وعبارة: "مائدة الرب " هنا، تعنى المذبح*. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). *
ذلك لأن صنع السر هو الكهنوت. أما التناول فلكل الشعب.


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

سر الإفخارستيا ليس خبزاً عادياً
إنما يصفه الرب بصفات عالية جدا حسبما ورد في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا (يو6: 32 –58) إنها 27 آية متتابعة، أنصح بقراءتها لتلاحظوا العبارات لآتية: 
الخبز الحقيقى الذي من السماء (ع 32) 
خبز الله النازل من السماء، الواهب حياة للعالم (33) أنا هو خبز الحياة (ع35)، (ع 48) " 
أنا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء (ع 41) هذا هو الخبز النازل من السماء، لكى يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت (ع 50) أنا هو الخبز الحى الذي نزل من السماء (ع 51) إن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد (ع 51)*. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). *
وهنا نسأل: ها الخبز الذي يقدمه الأخوة البروتستانت للذكرى، له كل هذه الصفات التي وردت في (يو 6)؟! 
هل هو خبز الحياة؟ هل هو نازل من السماء؟ هل هو الواهب الحياة للعالم؟ هل كل من يأكل منه لا يموت، بل يحيا إلى الأبد؟ هل هذا الخبز هو الرب يسوع نفسه، الذي قال: "أنا هو الخبز.. "؟!!
إنما هذا الخبز، يعبر عنه الرب بأنه جسده..


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

ليس هذا هو تعليمنا نحن، إنما هو تعليم الرب القائل بعد كل هذه الصفات التي وصف بها هذا الخبز: "و الخبز الذي أنا اعطى، هو جسدى الذي أبذله من أجل حياة العالم" (يو 6: 51). 
هل نستطيع أن نترك كلام الرب الواضح، لكى نركن إلى مفاهيم بشرية؟! أو هل يريد البعض أن يخضع كلام الرب لمفاهيمه هو؟! إن الكلام واح وصريح. ولما احتج اليهود قائلين: "كيف يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده لنأكل؟" أجابهم بتأكيد: 
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html" الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان تشربوا دمه، فليس لكم حياة فيكم" (يو 6: 53). 
فهل الذين ينفون عبارة " اصنعوا لذكرى" (يتناولون ما يتناولونه مؤمنين أنه جسد الرب ودمه، أم باعتبار أنه خبز عادى وخمر عادية؟ وما هو موقفهم من الآية السباقة، ومن قوله بعدها: " من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمة، فله حياة أبدية، وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير" (يو 6: 54). 
أى من يأكل، وهو مؤمن تماماً، أن هذا جسد الرب، ويشرب وهو مؤمن تماماً، أن هذا هو دم الرب. 
هذا هو الذي ينال المواعيد الإلهية التي وعدنا بها الرب في هذا الاصحاح من يوحنا، والتى سنعود عليها بمعونة الرب بعد قليل.. 
يأكل ويشرب ليس كرمز أو مثال وإنما كحقيقة: 
فقد قال الرب بعد كلامه السابق: "لأن جسدى مأكل حق، ودمى مشرب حق.." (يو 6: 55). 
هذا الجسد وهذا الدم، هما ما عناه من قبل بحديثه عن الخبز الحى النازل من السماء. ولذلك قال بعد هذا مباشرة عن جسده: هذا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء (يو 6: 58)*. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). *
لذلك نحن نقول في صلوات القداس الإلهى عن هذا السر، إنه جسد حقيقى، ودم حقيقى. 
وهذا التعبير ليس من عندنا، ولا من علم اللاهوتيين في الكنيسة، إنما هو كلام الرب نفسه، الذي نقبله، ونصدقه، ببساطة قلب، كأشخاص روحانيين، وليس كأشخاص عقلانيين.. 
نقبله كما هو، لأن الرب قاله هكذا.. 
ونحن نؤمن بما قاله الرب. ولا نضيف عليه شيئاً من عندياتنا، ولا من فهم بشرى يتعارض مع النص..


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

هكذا قال الرب، تبارك اسمه فى كل ما قال: "خذوا كلوا. هذا هو جسدى" (مت 26: 26) 
اشربوا منها كلكم. هذا هو دمى" (26: 27، 28) " خذوا كلوا. هذا هو جسدى" (مر 14: 22) " هذا هو دمى الذي للعهد الجديد" (مر 14: 24)
" هذا هو جسدى، الذي يبذل عنكم" (لو 22: 19) " هذه الكأس هى العهد الجديد بدمى" (لو 22: 20). 
وعبارة " جسدى " في مجال لتناول، وردت في (يو 6) 5 مرات، إحداها " جسد ابن الإنسان " عبارة " دمى " للتناول وردت بنفس الطريقة اربع مرات (انظر يو 6: 51، 53، 54، 55، 56) 
هل يمكن إنكار كل هذه النصوص الإلهية، لأن العقل اتجه اتجاها آخر للفهم؟!


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

بركات التناول

إنها بركات روحية فائقة جداً، لا يمكن أن تكون من خبز عادى. ومنها الحياة الأبدية، الثبات في الرب، غفران الخطايا. 


وفى هذا الموضع، يصرح الرب بنفسه قائلاً: 
" من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى، فله حياة أبدية، وأنا أقيمة في اليوم الأخير (يو 6: 54). " من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى، ويثبت في وأنا فيه" (يو 6: 56). " من يأكلنى فهو يحيا بى" (يو 6: 57).
"هذا هو دمى الذي للعهد الجديد، الذي يسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا" (مت 26: 28). " جسدى الذي يبذل عنكم.. دمى الذي يسفك عنكم" (لو 22: 19، 20). 
أنستطيع أن تقول إن هذه البركات كلها، تنبع من خبز عادى، ومن خمر عادية، تصنع للذكرى؟ مستحيل.. 
أيكون الخبز العادى سببا للحياة، والثبات في الله، من يصدق هذا؟! 
أما إن كانت هذه البركات من الجسد الذي بذل عنا، ومن الدم الذي شفك عنا، فهذا كلام يمكن فهمه لاهوتياً*. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). * ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع.. 
هذا من جهة البركات


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

عقوبات لمن يتناول بغير استحقاق
وهذه يشرحها القديس بولس الرسول في (1كو 11) قائلا: 
" إذن أى من أكل هذا الخبز، أو شرب كأس الرب، بدون استحقاق، يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه" (1كو 11: 27). 
ويتابع الرسول كلامه فيقول: " ولكن ليمتحن الإنسان نفسه، وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس". 
هل الخبز العادى يحتاج إلى كل هذا الاستعداد، وإلى أن يمتحن الإنسان نفسه اولاً؟! 
وهل الخبز العادى نقول فيه استحقاق أو عدم استحقاق؟! 
وهل الذي يأكل الخبز العادى للذكرى في مناسبة مقدسة، نقول عنه إنه يكون مجرماً إن أكله بغير أستحقاق تكون له هذه الخطورة، إن كان 

الإنسان مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه؟ هذا هو المفهوم السليم. 
وهنا نجد أن الرسول يقول صراحة، إن هذا الخبز، وما تحويه هذه الكأس، هما جسد الرب ودمه ولنسأل إذن ما هو لاستعداد لهذا السر؟ 
قال الرسول: "ليمتحن الإنسان نفسه، وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس" (1كو 11: 28). إذن يفحص الإنسان نفسه ليرى هل هو مستحق أم لا. 
وعلامة الاستحقاق أن يكون تائباً بعيداً عن الشر، وعن الشركة مع الشياطين. 
وفى هذا قال الرسول: "لا تقدرون أن تشربوا كأس الرب وكأس الشياطين. لا تقدروا تشتركوا في مائدة الرب وفى مائدة الشياطين" (1كو 10: 21). 
ذلك لأنه " لا شركة للنور مع الظلمة، ولا للمسيح مع بليعال" (2كو6: 14، 15). وبتابع الرسول كلامه عن التناول بغير استحقاق، فيقول: "لأن الذي يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق، يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه، غير مميز جسد الرب" (1كو 11: 29). 
وبذكر بين تفاصيل هذه الدينونة عقوبات صعبة منها قوله في التناول بغيراستحقاق: "من أجل هذا فيكم كثيرون ضعفاء ومرضى، وكثيرون يرقدون. لأننا لو حكمنا على أنفسنا، لما حكم علينا" (1كو 11: 30، 31). 
فهل أكل الخبز العادى، تصل عقوباته إلى المرض والموت؟ 
وهل الخبز العادى الذي للذكرى، من يتناوله بدون استحقاق، يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه؟! اليس هذا ينطبق في حالة ما إذا كان بغير استحقاق يتناول جسد الرب، وهو غير مميز جسد الرب كما قال الرسول..؟ 
نلاحظ أن بولس الرسول ذكر عبارة جسد الرب 3 مرات*. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). * 
وذلك في نفس الاصحاح (1كو11 )، حيث يذكر أن الرب قال: "هذا هو جسدى الكسور لأجلكم" (ع 24) وفى الكلام عمن يتناول بدون استحقاق يقول: "يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه " و" غير جسد الرب" (1كو 11: 27، 29).


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

خسارة مَنْ لا يتناول
فى هذا يقول الرب: 
"الحق الحق اقول لكم: إن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه، لا تكون حياة فيكم " (يو 6: 53). 
وطبعاً الحرمان من الحياة، لا يمكن أن يكون بسبب عدم أكل خبز عادى لأجل الذكرى.. 
إنما الحرمان من الحياة، يأتى حقاً من عدم التناول من الدم الكريم الذي شفك عنا لأجل مغفرة الخطايا (مت 26: 28).
وكذلك عدم التناول من خبز الحياة النازل من السماء، أى جسد الرب، المن الحقيقى..


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

:smi411:



المداخلات السابقة 
مرجعها 


كتاب الكهنوت لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

الأفخارستيا سر الكنيسة
نيافة الأنبا رافائيل​







الكنيسة هى مجال عمل السيد المسيح الخلاص... الخلاص الذى تممه السيد المسيح لنا على الصليب، يقدمه لنا بنفسه كل يوم من خلال الكنيسة فالكنيسة هى استمرار وامتداد عمل السيد المسيح النبوى (بالتعليم) والكهنوتى (بالخلاص) والملوكى (بميراث ملكوت السموات). 

والكنيسة هى مكان حضور واستعلان السيد المسيح فينا "حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمى فهناك أكون فى وسطهم" (مت 20 : 18). 

ولذلك تهتف الكنيسة بكل فرح - عند اجتماعها - "عمانوئيل إلهنا فى وسطنا الآن... يمجد أبيه والروح القدس". 

فمن يقبل إلى الكنيسة... هناك يرى السيد المسيح ويتحد به ويتكلم معه فالكنيسة هى عروس السيد المسيح وهى جسده المقدس... 

السيد المسيح للكنيسة الرأس للجسد "المسيح أيضاً رأس الكنيسة وهو مخلص الجسد" (أف 23:5)، "وهو رأس الجسد - الكنيسة - الذى هو البداءة" (كو 18:1). 

وجسد السيد المسيح يستعلن بكل وضوح فى سر الأفخارستيا. 

"كأس البركة التى نباركها، أليست هى شركة دم المسيح؟، الخبز الذى نكسره، أليس هو شركة جسد المسيح؟" (1كو 16:10). 

ومن هنا كانت الرابطة القوية بين الكنيسة والأفخارستيا.. فكلاهما هى جسد السيد المسيح.. الكنيسة جسد المسيح الذى ننتمى إليه كأعضاء... والأفخارستيا جسد السيد المسيح الذى نأكله فنحيا كأعضاء "فإننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد، جسد واحد، لأننا جميعنا نشترك فى الخبز الواحد" (1كو 17:10). 
الكنيسة والأفخارستيا : 
الكنيسة وجدت خلال سر الأفخارستيا ونالت كيانها وحقيقتها خلال هذا السر المقدس... 
وأيضاً الأفخارستيا هى ذبيحة الكنيسة.. فمتى اجتمع المؤمنون... كان اجتماعهم لكسر الخبز (التناول من جسد الرب ودمه)، فنسمع عنة الكنيسة الأولى: "كانوا يواظبون على تعليم الرسل والشركة وكسر الخبز والصلوات" (أع 42:2). 

"كانوا كل يوم يواظبون فى الهيكل بنفس واحدة (صلاة المزامير)، وإذ هم يكسرون الخبز (الأفخارستيا) فى البيوت، كانوا يتناولون الطعام (الأغابى) بابتهاج وبساطة قلت" (أع 46:2)، "وفى أول الأسبوع، إذ كان التلاميذ مجتمعين ليكسروا خبزاً" (أع 7:20).

والسيد المسيح نفسه هو الذى يقدم ذبيحته بيده فى كنيسته كل يوم، إذ هو الكاهن والذبيحة وهو الله الذى يقبل الذبيحة... 

"هذا الذى أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة على الصليب عن خلاص جنسنا" التسبحة السنوية وهو مازال مستمراً وعاملاً فى الكنيسة بذبيحته..

ليس أن الأفخارستيا تكراراً لصليب السيد المسيح بل استمراراً له وامتداد لمفعوله. 

والكنيسة إذ ترى عريسها المحبوب يقدم ذاته عنها على المذبح فى كل يوم... تتشجع وتقدم حياتها للرب بالتسبيح والنسك والخدمة وأيضاً بالاستشهاد إننا نستمد القوة على الاستشهاد من ذبيحة الأفخارستيا. 

إذ "نحن نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولاً" (1يو 19:4). 

حياة السيد المسيح مصلوبة برهان حبه لنا إذ "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو 16:3). 

وحياتنا نحن مصلوبة معه برهان حبنا له...

هذا الصليب الى تحمله الكنيسة كل يوم وتتبع السيد المسيح... يتجلى فى ذبيحة الأفخارستيا فندخل إلى المذبح، عند الجلجثة ونرتفع معه إلى السموات... نقدم له... التوبة بانكسار القلب، ونقدم له لمهارة الجسد، والنفس والروح، ونقدم له جسداً مصلوباً بالصوم الانقطاعى، حسابين فى أنفسنا أننا نمات من أجله كل النهار... 

وكذلك تدخل الكنيسة إلى المذبح حاملة معها ذبيحة بسيطة (من خبز وخمر وماء) تقدمها برهان الشكر وقبول نعمة الله فى حياتنا... وبرهان الحب والاعتراف بأن الله هو صاحب هذه العطايا "نقرب لك قرابينك من الذى لك". 

وتتيقن الكنيسة أنها لم تقدم بعد شيئاً يذكر... فما هو صومى؟ وما قيمة تعبى؟.. وكيف أتكلم عن طهارة الجسد أو عن تعب جهادى؟ 

لذلك لا تشبع الكنيسة إلا بتقدمه عريسها السماوى على المذبح المقدس الإلهى ليس لدينا ما نقدمه غير السيد المسيح نفسه، الذى هو حياة العالم.. 

على المذبح تدرك الكنيسة أنها جسد السيد المسيح المذبوح، ونحن أعضاؤه حاملى سمات آلام.. فالمعمودية والميرون جعلان له أعضاء.. وبتناول جسده ودمه المبذولين.. ننمو يوماً فيوماً إلى قياس قامة ملء السيد المسيح.. الكنيسة الواحدة :
جسد السيد المسيح جسد واحد.. يقوم فى كل مكان ولكنه جسد واحد.. ويقوم فى كل يوم ولكنه جسد واحد.. 

هكذا ندرك أن الكنيسة واحدة جامعة... فكل المذابح فى العالم هى مذبح واحد.. وكل الكنائس فى العالم كنيسة واحدة (من أقاصى المسكونة إلى أقاصيها).. وكل الكهنة فى العالم يمثلون كاهناً واحداً هو ربنا يسوع المسيح.. الذى يقوم جسده بيده فى كل قداس فى كل مكان وفى كل زمان ومع كل الناس. 

هذا هو استعلان سر اتحادنا بعضنا مع بعض فى المسيح يسوع.. 

كيف أن خبزه واحدة تجمع مئات حبات القمح فى وحدة واحدة.. 

فالله فى سر الأفخارستيا يجمع الكنيسة إلى واحد "أجعلنا كلنا مستحقين يا سيدنا أن نتناول من قدساتك طهارة لأنفسنا وأجسادنا وأرواحنا؛ لكى نكون جسداً واحداً وروحاً واحداً، ونجد نصيباً وميراثاً مع جميع القديسين الذين أرضوك منذ البدء" القداس الباسيلى.

"فإننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد، جسد واحد، لأننا جميعنا نشترك فى الخبز الواحد" (1كو 17:10)، "هكذا نحن الكثيرين جسد واحد فى المسيح وأعضاء بعضاً لبعض، كل واحد للآخر" (رو 5:12). 

"لأنه كما أن الجسد هو واحد، وله أعضاء كثيرة وكل أعضاء الجسد الواحد إذا كانت كثيرة هى جسد واحد كذلك المسيح أيضاً" (1كو 12:12). ​


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

للملف بقية 

تابعوا 
لو 
احببتم 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

*الأفخارستيا والآخر*
*القس بنيامين مرجان*​ 




الإفخارستيا ...
1- نية بذل.. مسئولية كرازة :
حين أعطى الرب يسوع بيديه الطاهرتين جسده لتلاميذه ليأكلوه، ودمه ليشربوه، كان هذا الجسد (مكسوراً) وهذا الدم مسفوكاً لأجل من احبهم وجاء ليخلصهم، وهذا الجسد (المكسور) وهذا الدم (المسفوك) هو الذى يعطى حياة للعالم!

"اخذ خبزاً وشكر وكسر وأعطاهم قائلاً: هذا هو جسدى الذى يبذل عنكم.. هذه الكأس هى العهد الجديد بدمى، الذى يسفك عنكم" (لو 19:22،20).

وهكذا حين كسر الخبز ومزج الكأس، حين قدم جسده مكسوراً ودمه مسفوكاً انسكبت منهما الحياة للعالم كله.

وصارت الأفخارستيا هى سر الجسد المكسور والدم المسفوك، وهكذا نحن حين نتناول جسد الرب ودمه، 
ونتحد بالرب يسوع المصلوب والقائم من أجلنا، لابد أن نحمل داخلنا نية (كسر أجسادنا) وسفك دمائنا لأجل الأخوة، وما لم تكن لنا هذه النية لا يمكن أن نتقبل داخلنا سر قيامة الرب ونصرته.

إنها صورة الحياة مع المسيح فى الحياة اليومية، هى حمل الصليب والسير خلفه، هذه النية وهذا الاستعداد لبذل حياتنا لأجل الأخوة يكمن فيها سر قيامتنا وحياتنا الجديدة. 

"إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة فى الأرض وتمت، فهى تبقى وحدها وإن ماتت تأتى بثمر كثير، من يحب نفسه يهلكها ومن يبغض نفسه فى هذا العالم، يحفظها إلى حياة أبدية" (يو24:12،25).
2- سر الافخارستيا هو سر الآخر :
الآخر الذى هو أخى، سر المحبة المسيحية  (يا إله المحبة ومعطى وحدانية القلب... انعم علينا نحن عبيدك... بقلب محب للأخوة).                                   *صلاة صلح القداس الكيرلسى
*
محبتنا للمسيح إذاً ليست محبة فى الفراغ، بمجرد الفكر أو العاطفة، إنما هى محبة القريب كالنفس، والاستعداد الدائم لبذل الذات لأجل كل أحد، حتى يهوذا الخائن كان المسيح يحبه ومستعد لبذل نفسه، بل قد بذلها فعلاً لأجله! "ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه" (يو13:15).

هكذا تمتد الأفخارستيا فى حياتنا بعد التناول (بالخدمة والبذل) لتتحول حياتنا جميعها إلى الأفخارستيا دائمة للمسيح! ذبيحة شكر واعتراف بمحبته، وهو ما يعبر عنه أحد اللاهوتين بعبارة (Liturgy after Liturgy).

وقد وضع ربنا الحبيب أن تكون هذه المحبة هى وسيلة الكرازة، وطريق الشهادة له، فيكون استعدادنا الدائم لبذل أنفسنا هو وسيلة الشهادة وضمان قوتها وفاعليتها، فى حياة من نكرز لهم بموت الرب وقيامته، إلى أن يجئ كما أوصانا الإنجيل "فإنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكأس تخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجئ" (1كو 26:11)3- ولكن ما معنى نية البذل لأجل الأخوة؟!
لقد أتم الرب الحبيب ليلة صليبه فعلين أساسيين ارتبطا ارتباطاً وثيقاً بالفعل الثالث، الذى هو الصليب ذاته، لقد (انحنى وغسل أقدامهم) وتمم (سر الإفخارستيا) وكان ذلك استعداداً (لتقديم ذاته على الصليب).

هذه الأفعال الثلاثة غسل الأقدام، والأفخارستيا، والطيب... يربطها خط واحد قوى!

إن (الصليب) يتحقق ويكون حاضراً فى (الأفخارستيا) وهو يعاش ويختبر، بصورة عملية فى حياتنا اليومية بواسطة (غسل الأقدام).

"أتفهمون ما قد صنعت بكم أنتم تدعوننى معلماً وسيداً وحسناً، تقولون لأنى أنا كذلك فإن كنت وأنا السيد والمعلم، قد غسلت أرجلكم فأنتم يجب عليكم أن يغسل بعضكم أقدام بعض، لأنى أعطيتكم مثالاً حتى كما صنعت بكم تصنعون، انتم أيضاً.. إن علمتم هذا فطوباكم إن عملتموه" (يو 12:13-17).
وحين حاول القديس بطرس أن يعترض على هذا الأمر، توقف الزمان كله، ووجدنا السيد يعلنها مدوية، زلزلت كيان بطرس حين قال له: "إن كنت لا أغسلك فليس لك معى نصيب"  (يو 8:13).

لقد حصر الرب طريقة استعلانه للعالم فى (المحبة) لم يشدد على المعجزات بقدر ما شدد على المحبة "بهذا يعرف الجميع إنكم تلاميذى إن كان لكم محبة بعضكم لبعض".
لقد اعترض القديس بطرس نفسه على صليب المسيح نفسه يوماً، حين قال: "حاشاك يارب أن تفعل هذا" ومع انه وجد توبيخاً من الرب قائلاً: "اذهب عنى يا شيطان أنت معثرة" إلا انه لم يسمع تحذيراً شديداً مثل الذى 
سمعه هنا!أن يعلق المسيح على خشبة الصليب لفداء العالم هذا عمل إلهى يتممه هو وحده، ولا أحد معه، لا يقدر عليه إنسان مهما كان، لذلك كان اعتراض القديس بطرس عليه، وهو اعتراض على شئ لا يخصه هو من ناحية إتمامه!
أما الاعتراض على غسل الأقدام، فهو اعتراض ضمنى على منهج حياة وكرازة يسلمه المسيح لأحبائه، الذين افتداهم بدمه، لذلك أكده رب المجد وأصر عليه.

وهكذا تمتد الإفخارستيا فى حياتنا بهذه النية، إننا لا يجب أن نفصل بين حضورنا القداس الإلهى، والتناول من جسد الرب ودمه، وبين حياتنا اليومية... حياتنا اليومية يميزها هذا الإستعداد، هذا القبول (للآخر) أيا كان، هذا القبول، أن يكون ضعف أخى هو ضعفى، وخطية أخى هى خطيتى أنا. إن محبة الله طريقها هو محبة القريب، والقريب هو الإنسان، أى إنسان، كما أوضح الرب فى مثل السامرى الصالح (لو 25:10-37).

لقد حصر الرب طريقة استعلانه للعالم فى (المحبة) لم يشدد على المعجزات بقدر ما شدد على المحبة "بهذا يعرف الجميع إنكم تلاميذى إن كان لكم محبة بعضكم لبعض".

وحين أراد أن يرد بطرس لمكانه الأول ويحمله مسئولية الكرازة سأله: "أتحبنى يا بطرس؟‍ ارع خرافى‍" (يو15:21).
ورعاية خراف المسيح هى بذل النفس لأجل الأخوة، حين أعمل لأجل أخوتى، ناسياً نفسى وإرادتى الخاصة، وقد ظهر ذلك من حديث الرب لبطرس أيضاً قائلاً: (إن الصليب يتحقق ويكون حاضراً فى الإفخارستيا، وهو يعاش ويختبر 
بصورة عملية فى حياتنا اليومية، بواسطة غسل الأقدام).

وبداية طريق الأتضاع هو الاعتراف بالخطية، الاعتراف بأننا خطاة، وهذا يؤهلنا ويجعلنا مستحقين أن نتقدم لنتناول جسد الرب ودمه.

لذلك رتبت الكنيسة أن تكون توبتنا واعترافنا (سر التوبة والاعتراف) سابقة لتناولنا من جسد الرب ودمه، وهذا الاعتراف بالخطية وطلب مراحم الله وهو بداية رحلة القداس الإلهى كما قلنا..

يا حمل الله الذى بأوجاعك حملت خطايا العالم بتحننك امح آثامنا...

عند إصعاد الذبيحة على مذبحك تضمحل الخطية من أعضائنا بنعمتك...

عند تحول الخبز والخمر إلى جسدك ودمك تتحول نفوسنا إلى مشاركة مجدك وتتحد نفوسنا بألوهيتك...

نتقدم إلى حضرتك واثقين برحمتك، وأنت تحل داخلنا بالمحبة. وكما انك واحد مع أبيك وروحك القدوس نتحد نحن بك وأنت فينا ويكمل قولك: ويكون الجميع واحداً فينا).                               *قسمة للقديس كيرلس*


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

معجزة الافخارستيا
للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

من أهم الأمور أن نتعرَّف على المعجزة الحادثة في أسرارنا، ونعرف ما يتم فيها، ولماذا مُنحت لنا، وما الربح الروحي الذي نستمده منها؟ إننا نصير بها جسداً واحداً مع الرب و"أَعْضَاءُ جِسْمِهِ، مِنْ لَحْمِهِ وَمِنْ عِظَامِهِ" (أف 5: 30) فلينصت جيداً كل مَن يتقدَّم إلى الأسرار إلى ما أقول, لقد قَصَدَ الرب أن يجعلنا واحداً معه، ليس فقط بمشاعر المحبة، بل وبالفعل الواقعي أيضاً، حتى نصير ممتزجين به في جسدٍ واحد. وقد حقَّق ذلك بالمأكل الحق الذي وهبه لنا مجاناً، مُعبِّراً بذلك عن مقدار محبته التي أحبنا بها. 


وهكذا، فقد مزج نفسه بنا حتى جعل جسده يمتزج بأجسادنا لكي نصير معه كياناً واحداً، بمثل ما تكون أعضاء الجسد متصلة بالرأس. فإن هذه هي سمة المحبة الشديدة لقد عبَّر أيوب عن ذلك مشيراً إلى عبيده الذين أحبوه لدرجة أنهم كانوا يشتهون أن يصيروا ملتحمين بجسده. فقد كانوا يقولون بسبب شدة محبتهم من نحوه: "مَنْ يَأْتِي بِأَحَدٍ لَمْ يَشْبَعْ مِنْ طَعَامِهِ؟ " (أي 31: 31) فالذي كانوا يشتهونه من جهة سيِّدهم، هذا قد حقَّقه لنا المسيح، لكي يُظهِرَ لنا محبته من نحونا ولكي يُدخلنا في علاقة أوثق به, فهو لم يجعلنا فقط نراه، بل أعطانا أيضاً أن نلمسه، بل ونأكله ونستقبله داخلنا بالتمام, فنشبع من حبه على قدر ما اشتهينا.


فلْنعُدْ، إذن، من المائدة المقدسة كمثل الأُسود المملوئين غيرة، ولنصِر مُرهِبين للشيطان، إذ نذكر باستمرار ذاك الذي فينا الذي هو رأسنا، ونذكر الحب الفائق الذي أظهره من نحونا. إن الأمهات كثيراً ما دَفعْنَ أطفالهن إلى مرضعات، وأما أنا - يقول الرب - فإني أُغذيكم بجسدي الخاص، لكي أجعلكم جنساً كريماً، وأُعطيكم من الآن رجاء الخيرات العتيدة. فالذي يُعطيكم ذاته في الحياة الحاضرة، فكَم بالأحرى في الأخرى؟ لقد ارتضيتُ بأن أصير أخاً لكم، ومن أجلكم اشتركتُ معكم في اللحم والدم، والآن، هوذا أنا أُسلِّم إليكم مرة أخرى جسدي ودمي اللذين بهما صرتُ شريكاً في جنسكم.


هذا هو، يا أحبائي، الدم الإلهي الذي يُجلِّي فينا صورة المسيح ملكنا، ويُعطي نفوسنا بهاءً فائقاً لا يزول طالما هو يرويها ويُغذيها متواتراً. فهذا الدم يروي نفوسنا وينعشها ويمنحها أعظم قوة. حينما نتناوله باستحقاق، فهو يجعل الشياطين تهرب منا، ويستدعي فينا الملائكة والله نفسه رب الملائكة, إن الشياطين تهرب خائرة أول ما ترى فينا الدم الإلهي؛ وأما الملائكة فتقترب وتسجد. هذا الدم المسفوك هو الذي غسل المسكونة كلها من أقذارها... هذا الدم هو تقديس نفوسنا وخلاصها، إنه يزيدها بهاءً ويشعلها كالنار، إنه يُعطينا فهماً مستنيراً أكثر من لهيب النار ونفساً لامعة أكثر من الذهب. إن هذا الدم لَمَّا سُفك على الأرض، قد جعل السماء في متناول أيدينا.


فبالحقيقة، ما أرهب أسرار الكنيسة! وما أرهب مذبحها المقدس! من الفردوس الأرضي كانت تنبع عين مياه تتفرَّع إلى عدة أنهار مادية، والآن من هذه المائدة يخرج ينبوع مياه روحية تندفع منه أنهار نِعَم روحية... لو استطاع أحد أن يغمر يده أو لسانه في الذهب المنصهر، لكان يستردها وكلها مكسوَّة بالذهب، هكذا، بل وبطريقة أعظم من هذه، يكون الأثر الحادث في النفس التي تشترك في هذه الأسرار...


إن هذا الدم صار ثمناً لافتداء العالم. به اقتنى المسيح كنيسته (أع 20: 28)، به قد زيَّنها بكل موهبة... إن الذين يتناولون من هذا الدم يصيرون ملازمين للملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة والقوات السمائية. بل يكونون لابسين ثوب المسيح نفسه ملكهم وحاملين أسلحة الروح، بل إني بقولي ذلك لم أُعبِّر عن الحقيقة العظمى, إنهم يصيرون لابسين المسيح نفسه ملكهم, هذه هي الحقيقة العظمى والمُدهشة بالحق. فإذا ما اقتربتم منها بطهارة، فإنكم تقتربون من الخلاص 
[*]


إنه لم يكتفِ بأن يصير إنساناً وأن يُضرب ويُقتل، ولكنه أراد أيضاً أن يمزج نفسه بنا، وذلك ليس فقط بالإيمان، بل وبالفعل الواقعي أيضاً، فقد جعلنا جسداً له... فبأيِّ طهارةٍ فائقة ينبغي أن يتقدَّم ذلك الذي ينال من مثل هذه الذبيحة؟ وألا ينبغي أن تكون تلك اليد التي تقسم مثل هذا الجسد أكثر نقاوة من أشعة الشمس؟ وذلك الفم الذي يمتلئ بالنار الإلهية؟ وذلك اللسان الذي يصطبغ بهذا الدم الرهيب؟ فانظرْ إلى مقدار الكرامة التي دُعِيتَ إليها، وإلى سمو المائدة التي ستشترك فيها. فالشيء الذي ترتجف الملائكة من مجرد رؤيته، ولا تجسر أن تنظر إليه بدون رعدة، بسبب شدة الضوء المنبعث منه؛ هذا الشيء بعينه هو الذي نأكله. وبه هو نفسه نحن نمتزج لنصير به جسداً واحداً ولحماً واحداً مع المسيح.


"مَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِجَبَرُوتِ الرَّبِّ؟ مَنْ يُخْبِرُ بِكُلِّ تَسَابِيحِهِ؟" (مز 106: 2) أيُّ راعٍ عَالَ رعيته بأعضائه الخاصة؟ ولماذا أتكلَّم عن الرعاة بينما توجد أُمهات كثيرات بعد أن احتملن آلام الولادة، دفعن أطفالهن إلى نساء أُخريات كمرضعات. ولكنه لم يطِقْ أن يفعل هكذا، بل هو نفسه يُغذينا بدمه الخاص، وبكل وسيلة يمزجنا بنفسه. فاعلم جيداً أنه بميلاده قد اشترك في طبيعتنا. ولكنك تقول: وما المنفعة من ذلك لجميع الناس؟ بَلَى، إن هذا يخص الجميع, لأنه إن كان قد جاء في طبيعتنا، فمن الواضح أن هذا الإحسان قد صار للجميع. وإن كان للجميع، إذن، فلكل واحد منا بخصوصيته. ولكنك تقول: فمن أين، إذن، أن الجميع لم ينتفعوا من مجيئه؟ هذا التقصير لا يرجع إليه، إذ أنه قصد أن يتجسَّد من أجل الجميع، ولكن التقصير من أولئك الذين لم يشاءوا الخلاص.


إذن، فهو يمزج نفسه في الأسرار مع كل واحد من المؤمنين. والذين ولدهم، أولئك يطعمهم من ذاته ولا يدفعهم لآخر. وبهذا أيضاً هو يقنعك أنه قد أخذ جسدك. فلا نكن، إذن، جاحدين لإحسانه؛ بعدما استؤهلنا لمثل هذا الحب ولمثل هذه الكرامة. أَلاَ ترون الرُّضعان كم يشتهون ثدي أُمهاتهم، وبكم من الاشتياق يثبتون شفاههم في الثدي؟ فبنفس الاشتياق ليتنا نقترب إلى هذه المائدة، ونرتشف من كأس الحياة. ليتنا نجتذب منها لأنفسنا نعمة الروح، وليكن حزننا الوحيد هو أن نُحرم من هذا القوت السماوي.


إن الأسرار التي تُقام أمامنا ليست من عمل إنسان، فالذي أقامها في ذلك الزمان في ذلك العشاء الأول هو بعينه الذي يُقيمها الآن. وأما نحن فلسنا سوى خدَّام له. ولكنه هو بنفسه الذي يُقدِّس القرابين وينقلها... فهذه المائدة هي نفس المائدة التي كانت في ذلك الزمان ولا تنقص عنها شيئاً. ليس أن المسيح أقام تلك والإنسان يُقيم هذه الآن، ولكن المسيح هو بنفسه الذي يُقيم هذه أيضاً بالسوية. فنحن الآن في العليَّة حيث كانوا مجتمعين في ذلك الزمان


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
+ تمت الترجمة بواسطة رهبان دير أنبا مقار

[*] ماقبل علامة النجمة ترجم عن :
_NPNF, 1st ser. Vol. XIV, p. 166-167._ بالمقارنة مع_ Oeuvres Complètes, trad. Par M. l'abbé Joly, Paris, 1864, t. I, p. 566 ss. _
و ما بعدها مترجم عن :
_NPNF, 1st ser. Vol. X, p. 495,497_. بالمقارنة مع _Oeuvres Complètes, trad. Par M. l'abbé Joly, Paris, 1864, t. VII, p. 157_.


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

*محاضرات في علم اللاهوت الطقسي:*

*المصدر :موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت *

*سر الإفخارستيا*
​*+ الاشتراك في سر الأفخارستيا هو شركة في حياة السيد المسيح له المجد. 
إنها بذرة الخلود تفعل فينا كما تفعل الخميرة في العجين. ميتالبسس ****lepsiss شركة حياة أبدية.
+   تتحد بالمسيح كما تلتصق قطعتان من الشمع بواسطة النار.
+   انتفع من الغفران بدم الصليب.
+ انتفع من الحياة الأبدية بجسد القيامة اللي بأخذه زي الخميرة في العجين.
+ أساس الميتالبسس هو الميتاأكسس ومعناها حلول الروح القدس الذي يحول الخبز والخمر لكي يكون حلول السيد المسيح على المذبح حلول حقيقي.
+   يقول القديس كيرلس الأورشليمى } انه إمداد للحياة التي تغلب الموت وتضاد أهواء الجسد وتُعيد الإنسان إلى رتبته الأولى في العلاقة مع الله {.
+ ويستخدم القديس كلمة كاتاى كائين ومعناها شركة حلول حقيقي وفعل حقيقي في الإنسان على مستوى الفكر والعقل والعاطفة والروح.  مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
+   يقول } أن تناولنا من الجسد والدم يُخمد حُمى الانفعالات غير الملائمة في حياة المؤمنين ويقويهم روحياً ويحفظهم لنفسه لكي يعملوا مرضاته {.
+ واستخدم لفظ سيسيموى (جسد واحد) بمعنى أعضاء اشتركوا مع بعض بطريقة سرائرية فكونوا جسد واحد لذلك مش ممكن واحد يخطئ أو يكون بينهم خصومة.​+   فعل التناول في المؤمن       رأسي في علاقته بالسيد المسيح

                                              أفقي في علاقته بالمؤمنين ​وحينما يلتقي البعد الرأسي مع الأفقي تتكامل ذبيحة الصليب في فعلها.​​*​


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

*ما هي الأفخارستيا؟ هي جسد الرب، جسد ذلك الذى هو حى بالطبيعة.**.. أي جسد الله لإبن الكلمة الذى هو الحياة إذ فيه ملء قوة الابن الكلمة – القوة التى تهب الحياة لكل الخليقة، ولإصلاح الخليقة...*
*يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: *إن الجسد المقدس الذي هو جسد الابن الكلمة الخاص هو مزود بفاعلية قوته ومزروع فيه القوة الإلهية التي للابن، لذلك فلنتمسك به بواسطة الافخارستيا السرية لكي يحررنا من أمراض النفس ومن هجمات الشيطان. 
*# ليس هو مجرد جسد إنسان وإنما هو الجسد الخاص الثابت في الابن الكلمة بكل فاعلية ومجد وكرامة وقوة الإبن الكلمة*...
*ويكمل القديس كيرلس: *إن الرب دخل بيت بطرس ولمس يدها فنالت الشفاء من جسده الإلهي الذي يملك قوة الشفاء لأنه جسد الله وكان ممكناً أن يقول لها كإله قومي ولكن لمسها. وهذا ورد في (إنجيل لوقا 8: 15)...
*إننا في الأفخارستيا لا نلتقي بالله على مستوى القلب والفكر فقط بل نقبله على مستوى الاتحاد الجسدي الفعال فينا.**.. وحينئذ يطفى حمى اللذات غير اللائقة ويقيمنا من موت الخطية كما أقام الموتى ويجعلنا أقوياء حتى في الأمور الروحية وبذلك فقط نفعل ما نرضيه...*
*إنها لمسه تطرد الأمراض الروحية والنفسية وتحل قوة الشيطان وتأثيره كما تحل النار الشمع ولكن بموافقتنا واشتياقنا والقديس كيرلس والآباء يشبهون جسد الرب بما فيه من قوة إلهية إنه بمثابة الروح للجسد (للحياة الإنسانية).. *
*أى فيه قدرة الروح المحيية التى هى سر حياة الإنسان.. *
*لكن الروح تهب الحياة الأرضية للجسد بينما جسد الرب يهب الحياة الروحية القوية. *


أولا: أسماؤه
*1) سر الشكر: لان الرب في تأسيس السر شكر وبارك وكسر لذلك افخارستيا تعنى شكر. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*2) سر الأسرار: هدف الأسرار.... الثبات فى المسيح.*
*3) سر القربان: تتحول القرابين إلى جسد الرب ودمه الاقدسين استمراراً لذبيحة الصليب.*
*4) سر التناول: تناول المؤمنين من السر... إشتراكهم في الجسد والدم.*
*5) العشاء الرباني أو العشاء السري: فهو عشاء الرب الذي منح للتلاميذ جسده ودمه وهو سرى أو سرائرى.*
*6) المائدة المقدسة أو الذبيحة المقدسة: لأنه طعام الحياة الأبدية ويقدم على مائدة سماوية.*
*ثانيا: رموز السر*

*1) شجرة الحياة: التي مَنْ أكل منها يحيا إلى الأبد ولذلك حرسها الرب ولم يسمح لآدم وحواء الأكل منها بعد الخطية (سفر التكوين 3: 22).*
*2) ذبيحة ملكي صادق: الوحيدة غير الحيوانية (تك14: 18).*
*3) ذبيحة الفصح: " لان فصحنا المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا " (رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 5: 7).*
*ذهبي الفم } كما انه في الفصح اليهودي كان لحم الخروف ودمه ضروريين لنجاة الإسرائيليين من الهلاك الذي نزل بالمصريين كذلك لا ينجو المؤمن من هلاك الخطية ولا تكون له حياة فيه ما لم يأكل جسد ابن الإنسان ويشرب دمه {.*
*4) المن المحفوظ: (سفر الخروج 16: 23 – 35) الخبز النازل من السماء.*
*5) خبز الوجوه الساخن: لا يحل أكله إلا للكهنة وله مائدة خاصة اسمها مائدة خبز الوجوه، ساخن وحي دائماً.*
*6) الخمر المسكوب: (خر29: 40) في الصباح والمساء على المذبح (على الذبيحة).*
*7) ذبيحة السلامة: يشترك فيها الشعب مع الكهنة (سفر اللاويين 7: 20)، والمسيح هو ذبيحة سلامنا " تأديب سلامنا عليه " (سفر إشعياء 53: 5).*
*8) يوناثان والعسل واستنارة العينين: (سفر صموئيل الأول 14: 27) رمز للاستنارة الحقيقية الداخلية التي يحصل عليها المؤمن من التناول... وهذا ما حدث لتلميذي عمواس حين كسرا الخبز فانفتحت أعينهما وعرفاه (لو24: 30، 31).*
*9) جمرة المذبح التي مَس بها السيرافيم شفتي إشعياء (إش6: 6، 7).*
10) نبوات عديدة عن السر:
*(سفر المزامير 23: 5) " تهيئ قدامى مائدة تجاه مضايقي، كأسك روتني مثل الصرف ".*
*(مز111: 4) " الرب حنان ورؤوف أعطى الذين يتقونه غذاء ذكر ميثاقه ".*
(سفر الأمثال 9: 1 – 6)  " الحكمة بنت بيتها نحتت أعمدتها السبعة، ذبحت ذبحها، مزجت خمرها... هلموا كلوا من طعامي واشربوا من خمرى التي مزجتها، اتركوا الجهالات فتحيوا وسيروا في طريق الفهم... "
(إش66: 20)، (سفر ملاخى 1: 11)، (سفر حزقيال 16: 8-13)، والعجل المسمن (آنجيل لوقا 15: 22).
*ثالثا: أفكار حول التحول*

1) قول الرب: هذا هو جسدي، هذا هو دمى.
2) " الخبز الذي أنا أعطى هو جسدي الذي ابذله عن حياة العالم " (إنجيل يوحنا 6: 51).
3) الذي حَول الماء لخمر ألا يستطيع تحويل الخبز إلى جسد.
4) الجهاز الهضمي وخاصية الامتصاص والتمثيل الغذائي تحول الخبز إلى جسد (لحم ودم).
5)  " كأس البركة التي نباركها أليست هي شركة دم المسيح والخبز الذي نكسره أليس شركة جسد المسيح " (1كو10: 16).

" في الليلة التي سُلم فيها اخذ خبزاً وشكر فكسر وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي " (1كو11: 23، 24). 
*فاعلية الافخارستيا*​*1- هي شركة في حياة المسيح*
*بمعنى أننا نأخذ جسد الرب ودمه الحقيقيين اللذين عاشا بهما حياة نقية بارة مقدسة كإنسان مثالي وصل إلى قمة الحياة المقدسة. *
*لذلك يقول القديس كيرلس: **إنها بذرة محييه بذرة الخلود، تعمل فينا كما تعمل الخميرة في العجين، وتأثيرها فينا ليس فقط تأثيراً روحياً وإنما أيضاً تأثيراً جسدياً بمعنى أن تذوق الجسد المقدس والدم الكريم هو تلامس واتحاد مع المسيح واهب الحياة. وهذا هو المعنى المباشر لعبارة القديس بولس: أحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا في...*
*كما تمزج قطعتين من الشمع معاً لتكمل البقاء بدل الفناء*...
*والمقصود بشركة الحياة، شركة الفكر والمنطق والنفس والروح بكل الهبات الروحية التي يمنحنا الله إياها في هذا السر المقدس.*.
*شركة الغلبة والنصرة على كل حرب، وكل نقص، وكل انحراف وكل تخلف عن الركب المقدس*...
*يقول القديس كيرلس: *إن الرب يغرس ويزرع حياته فينا لكي تأتى بثمر روحي*. إنها عطية النعمة على أعلى مستوى من عطائها، وبأعلى نسبة فاعلية فينا.. فالنعمة تعنى منحه إلهية مجانية تعطى للإنسان كل ما ينقصه من فضائل يجاهد لأجلها، وتساعده على الوصول إلى المرتبة الروحية والصفات الحميدة التي يحاول الوصول إليها. *
*لذلك بالتناول ينال المؤمن الحقيقي عطايا روحية جزيلة تسهل له طريق التقوى الملئ بالأشواك والآلام والأتعاب الكثيرة والمحاربات والضعفات البشرية والعثرات المحيطة بالإنسان.*..*إلخ. *
*لذلك يقول القديس كيرلس: *إن الأافخارسيتا تحقق أسمى نموذج للاتحاد الممكن مع المسيح، إنها تحقق المشاركة في حياة الكلمة المتجسد*. *

*2- هي إعادة الإنسان لوضعه الأول ولإحيائه وتجديده*
*إن حياة الإنسان المسيحى فى جملتها صراع فى معركة لا تهدأ ضد قوى البشر، وضد أهواء الجسد.**.. لذلك فمائدة الافخارستيا مجال لإعادة الإنسان لوضعه قبل السقوط بمعنى استحيائه بقوة تنصره فى هذه المعركة... **فهي قوة مجدده ومصلحة تريحه من طبيعته القديمة التى تود أن تثور فيه مستخدمة كل غرائز وطبائع الجسد وهى أيضاً قوة غامرة تريح الإنسان من عناء الاحساس بالذنب.. إذ يحصل بتوبته واعترافه وتناوله على العفو والغفران. إن المذبح هو مكان قوة اللوغوس لمجابهة نزوات الجسد للتغلب عليها، إنه المكان الذى يتسلط فيه القوة الروحية الإلهية ضد كل قوى إبليس ومعاونيه وضد قوى الشر الكامنة فى الجسد فى الافخارستيا يدخل المسيح حياة المؤمن ويُسكن ذلك الناموس الذى يثور فى أعضاء الجسد ويُضرم ويُشعل روح التقوى والورع ومخافة الله فى الجسد ويُحطم كل الأهواء، ويشفى كل الأمراض وكرعى صالح يعصب ويضمد جراح من يتعرض للهلاك ويقيم من يسقط. *
*إن التلامس مع الراعي الصالح من خلال الأفخارستيا يفتح القلوب والعقول فيطفئ حمى الانفعالات غير الملائمة بأن يقيم النفس ويقويها فتتمكن من حفظ نفسها من الشر والانتصار عليه*...
*لذلك يقول القديس كيرلس: *إن المائدة السرية جسد المسيح تمدنا بالقوة ضد النزوات وضد الشياطين ذلك لأن الشيطان يخاف من هؤلاء الذين يشتركون في الأسرار بوقار وتقوى...
*ويقول القديس سرابيون: *يا إله الحق ليأت كلمتك القدوس على هذا الخبز وعلى هذه الكأس ليصبح جسد الكلمة ودم حق وأجعل الذين يتناولون منه يتلقون دواءً للحياة لشفاء كل عاهة ولتقوية كل نمو وكل فضيلة لا لدينونتهم، يا إله الحق وللحكم عليهم أو لخزيهم. (من ليتورجية القديس سرابيون)*. *
*# الأفخارستيا قوة تعيد الإنسان إلى حالة البر قبل معرفة الشر وذلك بسيطرة الخير على الشر والقضاء على بذور الشر فيه. *

3- الافخارستيا توحد المؤمنين معاً
*بسبب اشتراك المؤمنين في الجسد الواحد متحدون معاً كأعضاء في هذا الجسد وهنا يظهر نوعان من الاتحاد: الأول رأسى بين المؤمن والمسيح في اتجاه عمودي.*.. *والثاني: أفقي بين المؤمنين بعضهم ببعض. *
*وهنا يتساءل القديس كيرلس قائلاً: *مَنْ يقدر أن يفصل أو يفرق هذا الاتحاد الطبيعي بين المؤمنين بعضهم وبعض، هؤلاء الذين من خلال جسد المسيح الواحد المقدس ارتبطوا باتحاد مع المسيح...
*إن هذه الوسيلة التي اختارها ابن الله (حكمة الله) أقنوم الحكمة لكي يرتبط المؤمنين معاً ويكونوا في اتحاد مع الله ومع بعضهم البعض بالرغم من تميزهم الواحد عن الآخر كأفراد كتميز أعضاء الجسد الواحد في الإنسان فالعين غير الأذن غير اللسان وهكذا بقية الأعضاء ولكنها جميعاً جسد واحد متحدة بعضها ببعض. *
*وهذا يسميه الآباء الاتحاد النسبى أي اتحاد بنسبة معينة وليس اتحاداً مطلقاً كاتحاد الناسوت باللاهوت مثلاً*... *فالحقيقة هي: المسيح له المجد هو أصل الاتحاد.. كيف؟ *
*إن كون المسيح له نفس جوهر الآب هذا يجعله أساس الاتحاد بين الله والإنسان وكون المسيح قد اتخذ طبيعتنا البشرية واتحد بها فهذا يجعله أساس الاتحاد بين الإنسان وأخيه الإنسان.. *

*الروح يوحد المؤمنين معاً: يقول القديس كيرلس: *كما أن قوة الجسد المقدس تجعل هؤلاء الذين تحل فيهم أعضاء في نفس الجسد هكذا أيضاً يفعل الروح الواحد غير المنقسم والذين يسكن فينا جميعاً فهو يربط المؤمنين جميعاً في وحدة روحية*. *

*وبهذا نرى الوحدة المتكاملة: *
*فقوة الجسد المحيى تخلق جسداً واحداً لهؤلاء الذين يشتركون فيه (الأفخارستيا) وروح الله الواحد غير المنقسم الذي يسكن فينا جميعاً يدخل نفس البشر في وحدة روحية وهذا يعبر عن الوحدة التي يخلقها المسيح في سر الأفخارستيا عندما يعمل روحياً في النفس البشرية.  *


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

أقوال الآباء في سر الشكر

* قال القديس اغناطيوس الثيؤفوروس ] المتوشح بالله من آباء الجيل الأول الأنطاكى المستشهد عام 110 تقريبا [:*
*} إن الرب يسوع المسيح جسداً واحداً وهناك كذلك كأس واحدة للاتحاد بدمه ومذبح واحد وان تعدد في أماكن كثيرة { *
(رسالة القديس إلى أهل فلادفيا فصل4).
*+ وقال القديس يوسيفوس الشهيد ] (110 –115) م الجيل الثاني [:*
*} نقدم باسمه ذبيحة قد أمر الرب يسوع أن تقدم وذلك في شكر الخبز والكأس ذبيحة مقدمة من المسيحيين في كل مكان على الأرض ذبيحة طاهرة ومرضية لله { (خطاب إلى تريفون TRUPHO  فصل117).*
*+ يقول القديس إيريناوس أسقف ليون ] (120 / 140 – 202) م [:*
*} إن المسيح علمنا ذبيحة جديدة للعهد الجديد.... فالكنيسة تسلمتها من الرسل وتقدمها في كل المسكونة بحسب نبوة أحد الأنبياء الإثني عشر وهو ملاخى حيث يقول " لا إرادة لي بكم.... " (ملا1: 10) وينادى بأن الشعب الأول (أي اليهود) سيكف عن أن يقدم لله ذبائح، وانه في كل مكان ستقدم ذبيحة طاهرة لاسمه الممجد في الأمم {.(إيريناوس: "الرد على الهرطقة 4: 17: 5").*
*+ ويقول القديس هيبوليطوس ] (170 – 230) م [:*
*} إننا بعد صعود المخلص نقدم بحسب وصيته (ذبيحة) طاهرة وغير دموية { (هيبوليطوس: "في المواهب فصل 26"). مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*+ ويقول القديس كبريانوس ] المتوفى 258م القرن الثالث [:*
*} إن دم المسيح لا يقدم ما لم يكن في الكأس خمر، وتقديس ذبيحة الرب لا يتم قانونياً ما لم يكن قرباننا وذبيحتنا مطابقين لآلامه.... لأنه إذا كان إلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح – وهو رئيس الكهنة العظيم لله الآب – قد قدم نفسه ذبيحة للآب وأمرنا أن نصنع ذلك لذكره، فلا يتمم الكاهن على الحقيقة عمل المسيح ما لم يعمل عمل يسوع المسيح نفسه، أعنى أن يقدم في الكنيسة للإله الآب الذبيحة الحقيقية بتمامها تابعاً في ذلك مثل المخلص نفسه { (رسالة 62 فقرة 2، 14).*
*+ وقال القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم ] (347 – 407) م  [:*
*} ألسنا نحن نقدم كل يوم قرابين؟ نعم نقدم، وكنا نصنع تذكار موته. وهذه الذبيحة التي نقدمها كل يوم هي واحدة لا اكثر لأنه قدم مرة واحدة... لأننا دائماً نقدم حملاً واحداً بعينه ولا نقدم الآن خروفاً وغداً خروفاً آخر، بل الحمل نفسه دائما فالذبيحة إذن هي واحدة أو هل المسحاء كثيرون لان الذبيحة تقدم في مجالات كثيرة؟ حاشا، لان المسيح واحد في كل مكان وهو هنا بكليته جسد واحد وكما انه يقدم في أماكن متعددة ولا يزال جسداً واحداً لا أجساداً كثيرة هكذا الذبيحة هي أيضاً واحدة { *
(على العبرانيين مقالة 16: 23 ومقال 24: 4 على رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 10: 13 – 17).
انظر أيضا _(1كو10: 15 – 17) " نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد، جسد واحد لأننا جميعا نشترك في الخبز الواحد" _
*+ ويقول أيضا  } أن رئيس كهنتنا العظيم قدم الذبيحة التي تطهرنا ومن ذلك الوقت إلى الآن نقدم نحن أيضاً هذه الذبيحة نفسها... وهذه الذبيحة غير الفانية وغير النافذة (لأنها غير المحدودة) هي نفسها ستمم إلى انقضاء الدهر حسب وصية المخلص "وهذا اصنعوه لذكرى " فيعلمنا إذن تذكار تلك لذبيحة على الصليب نتمم الذبيحة التي تممها رئيس الكهنة العظيم نفسها { (على عبرانيين 13: 10 مقالة 22: 3).*
*+ قال القديس امبروسيوس ] (340 – 397) م في القرن الرابع [:*
*} كلما تناولنا القرابين المقدسة التي تتحول سرياً بالطلبة المقدسة إلى جسد المسيح ودمه، نخبر بموت الرب { *
(في الإيمان 4: 10: 124).
*+ وقال القديس غريغوريوس النيسى ] (335 – 364) م [:*
*} إننا لا نقدم ذبيحة أخرى بل نتمم تذكار تلك الذبيحة الواحدة الخلاصية (أي يعنى الاستحالة) {.*
*+ وقال القديس كيرلس الكبير ] المعروف بالإسكندري في رسالته إلى نسطور والتي ثبتها مجمع أفسس الأول (المسكونى الثالث) عام 431 م [:*
*} إننا نتمم في الكنائس الذبيحة غير الدموية وهكذا نقترب من الأسرار المقدسة المباركة ونتقدس باشتراكنا بالجسد المقدس، جسد يسوع المسيح مخلص العالم كله، وبدمه الكريم { (مجموعة Minge للآباء الذين كتبوا باليونانية Patr Graec الجزء 77، (أعمال القديس كيرلس الإسكندرى الجزء العاشر عمود 105 وما يليه)).*
+ وقال القديس يوحنا ذهب الفم:
*} (إن الخروف الفصحى) كان رمزاً لخروف آخر روماني وتلك النعجة كانت رمز إلى نعجة أخرى فكان ذلك ظلاً، وهذه هي الحقيقة فلما ظهرت شمس العدل تقلص الظل، وزال إزاء الشمس على مائدة واحدة ثم كل من الفصحين الرمز والحقيقة... كان الفصح اليهودي فانحل.... وحل مكانه الفصح الروحي، الذي وصفه المسيح فبينما هم يأكلون ويشربون أخذ خبزا وكسر وقال "هذا هو جسدي.....  " { (عظة في خيانة يهوذا).*
+ ويقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي:
*} إن اتحادنا بالمسيح بتناولنا من جسده ودمه أسمى من كل اتحاد{.*
+ وقال القديس أوغسطينوس:
*} هذه التي نسميها جسد المسيح ودمه هي جوهر مأخوذ من أثمار الأرض ولكنها إذ تقدست بصلوات التقديس فهي تناول لنا لخلاص أنفسنا ولتذكار آلام المخلص وموته الذي احتمله من أجلنا { (في الثالوث، كتاب 3، فصل4، فقرة 10، القديس أغسطينوس (354 – 430) م).*
+ ويقول القديس ذهبي الفم:
*} إنه لم يكتف بأن يصير إنسانا ويضرب ويٌذبح عنا بل أن يمزج ذاته فنيا، لا بالإيمان فقط بل بالفعل أيضاً جاعلاً إيانا جسداً له. فأي شئ ينبغي أن لا يكون اقل نقاوة من الذي يتمتع بهذه الذبيحة وأي شعاع شمس يجب أن لا يكون بهاءًا من اليد التي تقطع هذا الجسد والفم الذي يمتلئ من النار الروحانية واللسان الذي يصطبغ بالدم المخوف، فتأمل الكرامة التي كرمتها والمائدة التي تتمتع بها. إن الذي تنظر إليه الملائكة وترتعد ولا تجسر أن تحدق به بلا خوف من البرق الساطع منه. هذا نفسه نحن نغتذى به وبه نعجن وقد صرنا جسداً واحداً للمسيح لحماً ودماً... من يتكلم بعظائم ويجعل تسابيحه مسموعة، أي راع يغذى خرافه بأعضائه ومالي اذكر الراعي. كثيراً ما دفعت أمهات أولادهن بعد أوجاعهن إلى مرضعات أخر وهو لم يطق أن يفعل ذلك بل شاء هو نفسه أن يغذينا بدمه ويجعلنا مرتبطين ومتحدين بذاته بكل الوسائط { (تفسير متى مقالة82: 5).*
*+ وقال القديس مارأفرايم السريانى ] المعروف بقيثارة الروح القدس (363 – 379) م [:*
*} إن جسد الرب يتحد بجسدنا على وجه لا يلفظ به ودمه أيضاً الطاهر يصب في شرايننا- وهو كله بصلاحه الأقصى يدخل فينا { (جزء 3: 424).*
+ وقال القديس اميروسيوس:

*} هذا هو الجسد الذي تقدمه في سر الشكر قد جاء من البتول ولماذا تبحثون هنا وتطلبون العمل الطبيعي والموضوع هو جسد يسوع المسيح. أفلم يولد الرب نفسه من البتول بحال تفوق الطبيعة. هذه هي بشرة (جسد) يسوع المسيح المصلوبة والمدفونة فهذا هو إذن سر الجسد بعينه بكل الحقيقة (أي أن الأفخارستيا امتداد للصليب) { 0(في الأسرار 9: 53، 8: 27 و48).* 
  ليتورجية القداس تمثل وحدة المؤمنين وبعض هذه الملامح أنها خدمة سماوية يشترك فيها المؤمنين مع الطغمات السماوية..
*+ يقول القديس كيرلس الأورشليمى:* "إذ نترنم بهذه التسبحة اللاهوتية التى جاءت إلينا عن السيرافيم نشارك القوات العلوية تسبيح الحمد".
*+ ويقول البعض: **"أن هذه التسبحة (قدوس الله قدوس القوى قدوس الحى الذى لا يموت ارحمنا) مكررة ثلاث مرات أعلنت برؤيا إلهية فى القسطنطينية فى أيام البطريرك بروكلس 424 – 446 بكونها تسبحة يتغنى بها الملائكة فى السماء.*
كما يعتقد بعض الكنائس الشرقية أن أصل هذه التسبحة يرجع إلى دفن السيد المسيح عندما كان نيقوديموس ويوسف الرامى يكفنان السيد المسيح إذ دهشا من هذه التسبحة للملائكة وهى ما نشترك معهم فيها فى الليتورجيا..
*+ ويقول القديس أمبروسيوس:* "نحن معشر البشر لا يمكننا أن نجد ما نمدح به ابن الله أفضل من أن ندعوه (قدوساً) كما تسبحه الملائكة بكل طغماتها هكذا بنفس الكلمة نرفع قلوبنا لنشارك الملائكة تسبيحهم حتى نستحق الاشتراك فى الخبز الواحد لكى نكون جسداً واحداً وبنياناً واحداً مقدساً لله"..
*+ ويقول القديس أغريغوريوس:* "إننا نترنم بهذه التسبحة علامة مصالحتنا مع الملائكة واتحادنا معهم واتفاقنا معاً فى التسبيح دلالة على أننا وهم صرنا كنيسة واحدة"..


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

ليتورجية القداس و وحدة الكنيسة

 
*" كأس البركة التي نباركها أليست هي شركة دم المسيح. الخبز الذي نكسره أليس هو شركة جسد المسيح... فإننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد جسد واحد لأننا جميعا نشترك في الخبز الواحد " (1كو10: 16 – 17).*


*مقدمة:*
*ترتفع أنظارنا نحو المذبح فنجد جسد المسيح الواحد الذي يقدم في كل مكان بغير تعدد!! هكذا ندرك سر اتحادنا مع بعضنا البعض في المسيح يسوع وعمل كلمة الله في سر الأفخارستيا في القداس الإلهي هو إحضار العالم كله إلى واحد.**.. فبكسر الخبز نشترك الكل فيه " ونحن الكثيرين نصير جسداً واحداً  للرأس واحد " فيكون لنا الأب الواحد والإبن الواحد ويصير الكل عائلة إلهية واحدة...*
*يهبنا ربنا جسده ودمه في القداس الإلهي خلال كنيسته لكي يجدد حيويتنا في جسده (الكنيسة) وينعشها جاذباً إيانا من يوم إلى يوم إلى اتحاد أعمق مع الآب والإبن ومع بعضنا البعض يقول الرسول بولس " فإننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد جسد واحد لأننا جميعاً نشترك في الخبز الواحد " ويعلق على ذلك القديس أغسطينوس بقوله } **ينشأ سر سلامنا ووحدتنا فوق مذبحه { ويعلق القديس أمبروسيوس على وحدة الشعب في القداس الإلهي والمتجه نحو الذبيحة كوحدة واحدة بقوله } **الشعب الذي تطهر وامتلأ بالمواهب العجيبة يبدأ بالسير نحو المذبح قائلين " إلى بيت الرب نذهب. الله يفرح شبابنا " انهم يسرعون جميعاً بروح واحد تجاه الوليمة الواحدة السمائية **{.*

*أولا: شركة دم المسيح وشركة جسد المسيح (فعل الاتحاد في حياة الجماعة). مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*





*ثانيا: ليتورجية القداس الإلهي شركة وعضوية وانتماء موحد.*





*ثالثا: ليتورجية القداس تقديس لجماعة المؤمنين معاً.*





*رابعا: ليتورجية القداس شركة متحدة بين الأرضيين  والسمائين.*





*خامسا: ليتورجية القداس شركة المؤمنين مع القديسين المنتقلين.*





*سادسا: ليتورجية القداس شركة مصالحة وسلام مع الآخرين.*





*سابعا: ألحان القداس كعامل هام لتوحيد  الكنيسة.*


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

الإفخارستيا: 

أ) شركة دم المسيح و شركة جسد المسيح

*لقد قصد الرسول بولس بذلك (رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 10: 16) أننا جميعاً بالرغم من تعددنا ببعضنا البعض نصير واحداً عن طريق اتحاد كل منا بالمسيح وذلك بالأكل من جسده ودمه وذلك وفقاً للمفاهيم الآتية:*
** كأس البركة التي نباركها: كأس البركة سميت هكذا لأنها تحوى دم المسيح الذي أهرق عنا على عود الصليب ولقد أطلق اليهود على الكأس الأخير التي يشربونها في عيد الفصح كأس البركة " التي نباركها " أي نتلو عليها البركة كما فعل السيد المسيح في عشائه الأخير مع تلاميذه. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
** شركة دم المسيح: كلمة شركة في اليونانية (Koinonia) وتعنى اتحاد.**.. لذا قال " الخبز الذي نكسره أليس هو شركة جسد المسيح " (1كو10: 16) بالأكل من الخبز الذي هو جسد المسيح نتحد به...*
** الشركة والدم: تعنى اتحاداً فعلياً بالمسيح على نوع ما وبكيفية تتناسب مع الإنسان... وإن كنا لا ندرك هذا الأمر بعقولنا لأنه سر إلا أننا نعيشه ونلمسه (نلمس فعله في حياتنا) إنه اتحاد فعلى وليس شكلياً ففيه ننال غفران خطايانا " لان هذا هو دمى الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا " (مت26: 28) ونصير جميعاً تقدمه مقبولة للآب " فإننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد جسد واحد لأننا جميعنا نشترك في الخبز الواحد " (1كو10: 17).**.. بل ونتعرف على الآب " لو كنتم قد عرفتموني لعرفتم أبى أيضاً ومن الآن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه.*_*.. الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب "*_* (أنجيل يوحنا 14: 7، 9)...** بل وأيضا نقتنى الحياة الأبدية معاً ونرتفع فوق الموت " الحق الحق أقول لكم إن لن تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم " (يو6: 53). إذاً الدليل الذي يؤكد فعل هذا الاتحاد في حياتنا هو اتحادنا ببعض فبالرغم من كثرتنا نصير واحداً في الأفخارستيا وفى القداس الإلهي....*


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

الأفخارستيا: ب) شركة و عضوية و إنتماء موحد

 
*إن الانتماء الواحد والموحد الحقيقي للكنيسة والحياة الأرثوذكسية الصادقة لا يتم من خلال الحياة الليتورجية وخصوصاً الأسرار وعلى الأخص في الأفخارستيا.**.. وهذا ما قصده الرسول بولس مما ذكر في (رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 10: 17) لذلك يقول القديس أغسطينوس } أنتم فوق المائدة. أنتم داخل الكأس و الصينية {.**... مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*وفى ليتورجية القداس الإلهي انتماء واحد حقيقي من الكنيسة للمسيح. لماذا؟*

*لان الكنيسة هي جسد المسيح لذلك فعندما يُقدم جسد المسيح على المذبح تكون الكنيسة كأنها تقدم نفسها قرباناً لله في اتحاد شديد به ومع بعضهم البعض وحدة واحدة بالتصاق كامل معه.**.. وهذا هو سر عضويتنا في الكنيسة: لان (العضوية الكنسية) في معناها اللاهوتي العميق هي مجموعة من المؤمنين تشترك معاً في الذبيحة بإيمان وقلب واحد لتتمتع بسر الخلاص والغفران.... لذلك فإن نجاح أي خدمة كنسية خاصة بالمؤمنين متوقف على قدرة الكنيسة – بكل كهنتها وخدامها وخادمتها – على ربط الشعب بالمذبح وتناولهم بصفة منتظمة من الأسرار المقدسة عن استعداد واستحقاق... حقاً من اجمل مناظر هذه الليتورجية الرائعة دخول الكاهن مع شعبه ودخول الخادم مع أولاده والخادمة مع بناتها إلى هيكل الله ليأخذوا نصيبهم جميعاً معاً من الجسد والدم الاقدسين فيصيروا كلهم كياناً واحداً في المسيح يسوع لذا يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم **} إن الكاهن يقف يكرز وسط شعبه لا كإنسان موهوب في البلاغة ولا كدارس للكتاب المقدس إنما كأبيهم الروحي الذي يدخل بروح الأبوة إلى مرعى الكنيسة الأقدس يقف على المنبر ليسكب حياته بالحب عن أولاده ثم يعبر بهم إلى المذبح الإلهي لكي يشبعوا بالذبيحة المحيية معاً {. والكنيسة ككل وحدة واحدة لا تكف عن شكر الله بنفس واحدة.**.. فنسمع في قسمة صوم الرسل يقول **} **نسبحك ونمجدك ونشكرك لأجل هذه النعم العظيمة **{ **(قسمة صوم الرسل)... وفى الحقيقة أن الكنيسة كلها معاً تستعرض في ليتورجية القداس حياة المسيح بالجسد ومعاملاته الخلاصية مع البشرية وافتقاده لنا بالخلاص من خلال هذه الذبيحة إنما نكون بذلك في حالة انسكاب قلبي وتمجيد وشكر وفرح وتهليل لا ينقطع (لذا كان هناك طقس السجود الجماعي في خدمة القداس)....*



​


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

الافخارستيا: 
جـ) تقديس لجماعة المؤمنين معاً

*في ليتورجية القداس الإلهي يطلب الشعب معاً بلسان الأب الكاهن كنائب عن الشعب جميعاً بقوله } **اجعلنا مستحقين كلنا يا سيدنا أن نتاول من قدساتك طهارة لأنفسنا وأجسادنا وأرواحنا لكي نكون جسداً واحداً وروحاً واحداً ونجد نصيباً وميراثا مع جميع القديسين الذين أرضوك منذ البدء.... { إذاً في الأفخارستيا ديناميكية إلهية سامية لتقديس الجماعة كيانياً روحاً وفكراً وقلبًا وعاطفة.**.. وهذه أعظم مكاسب هذا السر العظيم الذي للتقوى أنه يهبنا القداسة من خلال اتحادنا بالرب القدوس " كونوا قديسين لأني قدوس " (رسالة بطرس الأولى 1: 16) لذا القديس كيرلس الكبير عمود الدين يؤكد هذا بقوله **} أعطانا جسده الحقيقي ودمه لكي تتلاشى بهما قوة الفساد ونصير شركاء بالقداسة {  لأن الأفخارستيا تعطينا من طبيعة الله المقدسة وتحمينا من فساد الخطية وعوامل الانحلال وهكذا تتنقى جماعة المؤمنين معاً من صفات الروح وهزالها.*...
* لذا كانت ليتورجية القداس ليس فقط تقدس كيان الجماعة الروحي لكنها أيضاً تعطى لأعضائهم الجسدية أن تتعفف وتتقدس لتكون شريكة مع الروح والعاطفة والقلب وكل ما في الجماعة المتحدة خلال الأفخارستيا المقدسة.. بل أن الجماعة تتعبد وتعيش هذه الليتورجية وتمارسها في الكنيسة وتشترك فيها بهدف أساسي وهو إعداد هذه النفوس للملكوت والحياة الأبدية كغاية تصب فيها حياة كل المؤمنين... مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*لذلك في صلاة القسمة للقديس كيرلس صلاة ليتورجية معبرة تقول } عند أصعاد الذبيحة على مذبحك تضمحل الخطية من أعضائنا بنعمتك عند نزول مجدك على أسرارك ترفع عقولنا لمشاهدة جلالك عند استحالة الخبز والخمر إلى جسدك ودمك تتحول نفوسنا إلى مشاركة مجدك وتتحد نفوسنا بألوهيتك... أخلق فينا يا ربنا وإلهنا قلباً طاهراً واسكن روحك في باطننا... جدد حواسنا بقوتك وصيرنا أهلاً لموهبتك من كأس دمك نشرب – اعطنا مذاقه روحية لنستطعم مذاقه أسرارك المحيية.... املأنا من خوفك وألهب قلوبنا بشوقك الق فينا نعمتك طهر حواسنا برحمتك صيرنا هياكل مقدسة لحلولك وأواني مطهرة لقبولك. لكي نذوق جسدك نؤهل لحلاوة محبتك وكما انك واحد في أبيك وروحك القدوس نتحد نحن بك وأنتَ فينا لكي بدالة ندعو الله أباك أبا لنا ونقول: أبانا الذي في السموات.... {*

*ويلاحظ في هذه الصلاة الليتورجية المعبرة من معاني للتقديس بأسلوب الجماعة المتحدة كما يلاحظ ذلك في كل مردات الشعب وأيضا في الصلوات جميعها التي يرفعها الكاهن عن الشعب }... شعبك وبيعتك... يصرخون إليك... ارحمنا ارحمنا.... { وباقي صلوات ليتورجية القداس.*


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

الآفخارستيا:
 د) شركة متحدة بين الأرضيين و السمائيين

*الله يسمح لسكان الأرض البشريين أن يشتركوا مع السمائيين وأن يضموا أصواتهم إليهم و يختلط الاثنان معاً في سيمفونية مشتركة رائعة أي حب وأي عجب أكثر من هذا إنه إعجاز العبادة في كنيسة المسيح وروعة وجمال التسبيح فيها... ففي قداس القديس غريغوريوس الثيئولوغوس (الناطق بالإلهيات) يقول } الذي أعطى الذين هم على الأرض تسبيح السيرافيم. أقبل منا نحن أيضاً أصواتنا مع غير المرئيين احسبنا مع القوات السمائية  { (القداس الغريغورى)... لاشك أنه لا يوجد أحد ينكر هذه العلاقة الصحيحة بين ليتورجية التسبيح و بين الحياة والطبيعية الملائكية... فإن الجماعة في الكنيسة تطلب أن يضم الله أصواتهم مع أصوات الملائكة في التسبيح كما يقبل الله أن يضمهم مع السمائيين لأنها ليتورجية سماوية الجميع ملتف حول العريس السماوي الخروف القائم المذبوح هدف الوليمة السمائية. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

الإفخارستيا: 

هـ) شركة المؤمنين مع القديسين المنتقلين

*لا تكتفي الكنيسة بشركة المؤمنين معاً في خوارس التسبيح و الصلاة بل أيضاً تتمسك بضرورة حضور القديسين المنتقلين و الكل معاً مع الملائكة بكل رتبهم بل وطغماتهم.**.. لذلك خصصت لهم قطعاً في الصلاة (أوشيه الراقدين – المجمع... الخ) وأرباع في التسابيح مع تماجيد و توسلات في كل مناسبة وسهرة وعشية وعيد وتذكار وما صور القديسين التي تزين الكنيسة (حامل الأيقونات) إلا أماكن رمزية خصصتها الكنيسة لحضور كل أصحابها وجعلتها في مقابل صفوف المسيحيين حتى يتيقن من الجميع من وجودهم ووحدتهم معنا في العبادة " أمام الملائكة أرتل لك, سبحوه في جميع قديسيه, في وسط الجماعة أسبحك " (مز138: 1, مز17:1, مز22)... إذن في ليتورجية القداس وفى تسابيح الكنيسة يشترك المؤمنين مع خورس كبير للملائكة و القديسين وكل الجمع **} **وكل الجمع غير المحصى الذي للقوات السمائية ** { **(القداس الإلهي). مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*إن وراء كل صوت فى الليتورجية يمتد صوت الخورس السمائى الهائل من ربوات القديسين و القديسات يقوده محفل الملائكة ويقول فى القداس الغريغورى } إذ قد طرحنا عنا كل أفكار الخواطر الشريرة.. نصرخ بما يرسله أولئك بأصوات لا تسكت و أفواه لا تفتر ونبارك عظمتك {.*


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

الإفخارستيا: 
و) شركة مصالحة و سلام مع الآخرين

*" إن قدمت قربانك على المذبح وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئا عليك فأترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح وأذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك وحينئذ تعالى و قدم قربانك "  (أنجيل متى 5:23:24).*
يتطلب التناول من القربان أن تكون في حالة صلح و سلام مع الله ومع أنفسنا و مع الآخرين فالقلب الذي سيحل فيه رب المجد يجب أن يكون قلباً نظيفاً خالياً من كل شوائب البغضة و الخصام وكذا الضغينة تجاه الآخرين...* لذلك يقول الكاهن في القداس الإلهي } ا*جعلنا مستحقين كلنا يا سيدنا أن نقبل بعضنا بعضا بقبلة مقدسة لكي ننال بغير أنطراح في الحكم من موهبتك غير المائتة السمائية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا* {**. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*وقديما كان يؤتى للكاهن بماء ليغسل يديه بعد خروج الموعوظين و قبل بدء قداس المؤمنين وكان يصيح الشماس مخاطبا الشعب   }**  ولا يدع أحد في قلبه لأحد وٌخدا (أحيانا تذكر دغلاً){  أي حقد أو خصام و بغضه**} ولا يقف أحد هنا برياء كونوا مستقيمين إلى الرب و لنقف بخوف و رعدة { **(رسل 1-52) ولقد جاء في كتاب الديداكة فصل 14 ما يلي ** }**وليكف الاجتماع معكم كل من كان في خلاف مع أخيه حتى يتصالحا معاً لكلى لا تتنجس ذبيحتكم لأن هذه الذبيحة هي التي قال عنها الرب " لأن في كل مكان وكل وقت قدموا لي ذبيحة طاهرة لأني ملك كبير يقول الرب وأسمى عجيب بين الأمم " (سفر ملاخي 1: 11-14) **{ لذلك كانت ليتورجية القداس الإلهي توحد بين كل أفراد الشعب حتى من كانوا في عداوة أو خصام الكل يتقدس و الكل يتحد في جسد الرب ودمه الأقدسين..*


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

الإفخارستيا: ز) ألحان الليتورجية عامل هام لتوحيد الكنيسة


*إن اللحن و النغمات الليتورجية كحياة تسبيح سمه مميزة في الكنيسة وهو عامل هام لتوحيد الكنيسة كلها وجعلها جسماً واحداً بل مترابط الحركة و الأداء علاوة على بركة إثارة الحمية و الغيرة الروحية والحماس في صفوف العابدين والألحان و النغمات المصاحبة للطقس الكنسي بكل هزاتها وأوزانها وطرئقها هي تراث هي حياه دائمة قبلتها الكنيسة بطريقة راسخة عبر الأجيال بل أمانة تقليد ووحدانية الروح.**.. كما أن التسبيح لليتورجية القداس باعتبارها ليتورجية منسجمة متوافقة لها قوة عجيبة في تغيير الميول الرديئة و استبدال العواطف النجسة و تنقية الحواس الملوثة... فيخرج اللحن من الكنيسة وقد امتلأ قلب جميع المؤمنين العابدين من تعزية الروح وتجديد النفس و انتعاش الروح القدس وتقديس الحواس... كذلك تفارق الجماعة روح الحزن و الكآبة ويقتنوا فرح السيد المسيح الذي يكلل ويكمل بالتناول من الأسرار المقدسة في نهاية صلوات الأفخارستيا. يقول ذهبي الفم **} بالتناول تشفى جراحات الجحود التي أصابت الإنسان{.*.. *هكذا كانت ليتورجية القداس الإلهي توحد الجميع في المسيح يسوع ربنا..**. **مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا *تكلا.


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

سر الشركة أو سر الشكر

إن أهم طقس فى الكنيسة القبطية.. طقس القداس الإلهى وفهم ما يحدث فى القداس هو أخطر ما يمكن وأهم ما ينبغى أن نعرفه.. كما أن طقس الكنيسة ليس فيه معضلات.. إلا واحدة وهى عدم فهم خلفية طقس القداس الخلفية الروحية واللاهوتية التى وراء كل طقس.. و القديس كيرلس الكبير و ذهبى الفم و البابا أثناسيوس لهم أقوال توضح فهم سر الشركة وكيف يمتد ملكوت الله على حياتنا من خلال سر الشركة هذا.. لذا سنوضح فى قالب روحى الأمور اللاهوتية والطقسية فى القداس الإلهى..
*والطقس ينبوع حى: والذى يستهين بالطقس يستهين بالحياة مع الله وفهم الطقس أمر منتهى الخطورة والأهمية والذى لا يفهم الطقس أو يؤدى الطقس بلا فهم فهو غريب عن الكنيسة حتى لو كان يحيا فيها لذا*
_يحطم الطقس نوعان:_
*1- الذى لا يفهم الطقس ومعانى الطقس ولا يلتزم بإتمام الطقس السليم. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
2- الذى يدقق فى الطقس ولكن بدون نعمة.. كأنه عابد وثن أو فريسى.. فهو لا يفهم الأبعاد الروحية التى وراءه وهذا ينفر الناس من الطقس..
وهذا النوع الثانى انتشر فى الكنيسة فى فترات ضعف الكنيسة.. فريسية بلا روح أو جسد ميت بلا روح.. هذان السببان يحطمان الطقس فى أعين الشعب.. لذلك دراسة الطقس هامة بالنسبة للقادة..


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

مفهوم سر الشكر

*+ مفهوم سر الشركة: ما هذه الشركة.. وكيف تقوم شركتنا مع الله من خلال الطقس. القديس كيرلس الكبير يقول تعبير رائع: قال الأفخارستيا هى حضور المسيح بالجسد وسط الكنيسة (حضور حقيقى حى).. ليس هو عبادة أو أن القداس ليس عبادة على مستوى الفكر والوجدان والمشاعر ولكن على مستوى التلامس الحقيقى:*

*+ الواقع المحسوس والملموس: ولكن بالحاسة الروحية.. ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: "تجسد الله مهم جداً ولولا تجسده لم تتلامس البشرية مع الله" و السيد المسيح عندما كان يشفى أحد كان لابد أن يتلامس مع الشخص الذى يشفى بقدر أن يشفيهم بالكلمة لكن يقول وكل الذين لمسهم.. شوفوا.. لذلك المراة التى وقف نزيفها فوراً تلامست مع هدب الثوب الذى كان يكسو الجسد الملئ باللاهوت.. فالتلامس لازم ولابد أن يكون تلامس حقيقى وليس على مستوى الفكر والمشاعر ولكن على مستوى التلامس الحقيقى آآخذ المسيح فىّ جسد ودم حقيقى وهذه بداية مفهوم الشركة يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: *
*"الاشتراك فى سر الأفخارستيا هو اشتراك فى حياة المسيح له المجد شركة فى حياة المسيح.. إنها بذرة الخلود تفعل فينا كما تفعل الخميرة فى العجين لا يمكن للخميرة أن تخمر العجيب كله وهى خارجاً عنه لا تُحدث تغيير إلا إذا دخلت فيه". مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*

*يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير:* "الأفخارستيا هى بذرة الخلود يأخذها الإنسان داخله وتسرى فى كيانه كله كما تسرى الخميرة فى العجين لذلك لابد أن الكاهن و الشماس يعيشوا الشعب من خلال التسبحة و الألحان و الصلوات التى تتوج بالتناول بالحضرة الإلهية والتلامس مع المسيح كخميرة تدخل فى العجين.. فالكنيسة تُشبع بالفكر القراءات والوجدان بالتسابيح.. ولا تكتفى بهذا لكن تعطى الجسد والدم خميرة تخمر حياة الإنسان كلها.. إنها بذرة الخلود تمتد داخل حياتك كشجرة حتى تحيا الخلود قبل أن تبدأه فى الأبدية..


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

كيف تعطي الإفخارستيا الخلود؟

*1 - جسد القيامة: فالقيامة هى الخلود ولا خلود بلا قيامة لذلك ما نأكله هو جسد المسيح القائم من بين الأموات وليس الجسد اللحمى.. فالجسد فى سر الأفخارستيا هو الجسد القائم من بين الأموات بطبيعة مُمجدة وليست بطبيعة لحمية لا تحتاج أن تجتاز الموت فالسيد المسيح اجتاز الموت وقام ولو قلنا أن الخبز والخمر يتحول لطبيعة كجسدنا هكذا لابد أن يجتاز الموت ويكون المسيح لم يمت ولم يقم من الأموات (حاشا).. لكنه الجسد القائم من بين الأموات الجسد الروحانى الممجد لذلك يكون الدم فى الكنائس وحدة وممنوع أن الكاهن ينال الجسد مع الدم إلا فى حالة المرضى كلاً من الجسد والدم يقدم منفرداً.. الجسد القائم من بين الأموات جسد القيامة ودم المسيح المسفوك غفراناً للخطايا للعالم (دم الصليب).. لكن خلطهم معاً يعطى إحساس أنه جسد لحمى دموى.. لا جسد المسيح.. وهذا ما لا نقبله فلقد أخذ السيد المسيح الخبز وحده وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدى وأخذ الدم وقال خذوا اشربوا هذا هو دمى.. يقول أحد الآباء: جسد القيامة و الدم المسفوك على الصليب يجعلنا نلتصق بالمسيح كما يلتصق قطعتان من الشمع بواسطة النار" هذه هى الشركة لذلك نستخدم الكلمة اليونانية: (مبتاليبسس): أى (ميتا) = أعمق أو وراء الظاهر.. و(ميتاليبسس) أى: اشتراك له بعد أكثر من مجرد الاشتراك فى الأكل والشرب.. (ميتاآكسيس): أى شركة فعلية باليونانى يقول عنها القديس كيرلس الكبير: يقول عن (الميتاآكسيس): هذه هى الشركة هى اتحاد فائق اتحاد يفجر تيار النعمة الإلهية فى حياتنا الضعيفة المائتة.. فهى ليست شركة بالفكر والعاطفة والتأثير ولكنها شركة الحلول الحقيقى وليس على مستوى الفكر أو العاطفة أو التأثير..*
_وهنا يربط ال (ميتااكسيس) بكلمتين يونانيتين مهمين جداً:_
*1-   كلمة حلول باليونانى أى يحل = (إينوهى كاتين) أى الحلول الحقيقى أو الحلول ليس المعنوى لكن الحقيقى المستقر..*
*2-   كلمة شركة (كينونيا) أى شركة الروح القدس..*
وهنا يجمع بين كلمتين (شركة الروح القدس وحلول المسيح الحقيقى).. وهنا يستخدم كلمة تعنى الاستقرار (كاتويكاتين) أى باليونانى يستقر أو يسكن أو يحل حلول حقيقى..
إذن شركة الحلول الحقيقى وليس على مستوى الفكر أو العاطفة أو التأثير وعلى الجميع الاستجابة لتيار النعمة الذى يتفجر فينا بهذه الشركة الحقيقية (ميتااكسيس) الشركة الحقيقية للروح القدس الذى يُعدنا بالتوبة لكى يستقر ابن الله فى حياتنا وفى كياننا وفى جسدنا لكى يشع إشعاعات النور والحرارة فى حياتنا الضعيفة المائتة فى هذه الشركة..
إذن هى عملية إمداد للحياة التى تغلب الموت ولا يغلب الموت إلا المسيح القائم من بين الأموات والموت هنا هو أهواء الجسد.. وتطهر الإنسان من الخطية العاملة فى كيانه الجسدى "أرى ناموس آخر فى أعضائى يخالف ناموس الفكر.. ناموس الطبيعة البشرية (سلطان الجسد).. والجسد كالأسد له سلطان.. سلطان الأسد فى الغابة حياة الإنسان والأفخارستيا إمداد بالحياة لكى تغلب الموت أهواء الجسد التى تضاد الحياة الروحية..
إذ كان الجسد يجذب الإنسان لأسفل إلا أن التناول يعمل فى الإنسان لكيما يرفعه مثل كوريك السيارة التى يرفعها ليعالج الكاوتش.. وتيار النعمة يرفع الإنسان إلى فوق لكى ما يعالج ما فيها من اعوجاج داخلى بشرط التوبة لذلك ربطها بين الكينونيا وبين الإيثيوكانين أى استقرار المسيح وحلوله فى الإنسان..
الإنسان الغير تائب لا يشعر بهذه التيارات الغير روحية التى تعمل فيه.. والقديس كيرلس يبنى كلامه على أن السيد المسيح جاء ليعيد الإنسان إلى وضعه الأول ولإحياءه وجذبه.. بل يعيده إلى ما قبل السقوط القديم ويعطيه وضعه الجديد.. ونحن فى الأرباع الخشوعية نصلى ونقول: "بصليبه أعاد الإنسان إلى الفردوس مرة أخرى إلى طبيعته الأولى قبل السقوط.. وهذه هى قوة اللوغوس قوة الابن الكلمة التى تعمل فى الضعف البشرى. قوة إلهية تتسلط على حياة الإنسان لكى نحميه من قوة إبليس وسلطانه.. سلطان الجسد الذى يضاد الحياة الروحية.
*النتيجة: أن الأفخارستيا يدخل فيها السيد المسيح حياة المؤمن ويستقر فيه ويسكن ويهدأ ناموس الخطية الذى يثور فى الجسد.. بل يعطى قوة حياة تضاد كل قوة شريرة تهدم وتحطم الإنسان.. فالسيد المسيح يهدم ويحطم أهواء الخطية فى الجسد ويشفى كطبيب للنفس والجسد والروح هذه هى الرعاية الصالحة التى فيها السيد المسيح يعصب الجروح جروح الخطية ونزيف الشر الذى يعمل فى الإنسان كل يوم.. يحرر من أمراض النفس والجسد.. لذلك الإنسان الذى يعيش فى الكنيسة بفهم ووعى وقريب من التناول يكون له أسلوباً فى الحياة مختلف.. إذ له تيار النعمة داخل حياته يجعله متميز عن باقى الناس.. أسلوبه وطريقة تفكيره مختلف عن الإنسان العادى.. والقديس كيرلس يضيف بعد أعمق يقول: أن هناك انفعالات داخلية فى الإنسان غير ملائمة للإنسان الجديد وهى تقاوم الحياة الروحية.. انفعالات الكرامة.. وانفعالات الغيرة الفاسدة وانفعالات أولوية الذات (الذات البشرية) هذه الانفعالات لا يقيم المؤمن فيها ويتقوى روحياً إلا إذا حفظ فى ذاته مرضاة الله من خلال المائدة السرية". هذه هى القوة التى تقاوم النزوات التى يفتكها الشيطان من خلال الانفعالات فى حياة الإنسان.. والطب يقول فى مراكز فى المخ تحرك كل أعضاء الجسم.. فكر الشهوة مثلاً يحرك انفعالات معيناً يحرك عضواً معيناً والمسألة تبدأ بالفكر والانفعال.. والشيطان كقوة شريرة خفية يدخل للإنسان ويحركه.. يحرك انفعالات وشرور ممكن تقود بعد ذلك لأفعال لا ترضى الله.. ولا تكون للإنسان قوة روحية أخرى تقاوم هذه الانفعالات وتحمى الإنسان كمظلة واقية بدون الأفخارستيا.. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
وهذا هو فعل المسيح فى سر الأفخارستيا.. هذه هى الشركة أن تكون حياتنا شركة بيننا وبين المسيح وليس وقفاً علينا لئلا نكون فريسة للشيطان لذلك أسموها سر الأفخارستيا..
والشركة تكون مظلة واقية تحمى حياة الإنسان من الضياع فى الانفعالات غير المحمودة العواقب.. لذلك القديس سرابيون له ليتورجيا فى قداس القديس سرابيون يقول: يا إله الحق كلمات معانيها فى كامل الروعة والجمال يقول:
"يا إله الحق ليأتى كلمتك القدوس على هذا الخبز وليصبح هذا الخبز جسد الكلمة وعلى هذه الكنائس لكى يصبح الكأس دم الحق واجعل الذين يتناولون فيها يتلقون دواء الحياة لشفاء كل عاهة ولتقوية كل نمو وكل فضيلة لا لدينونتهم يا إله الحق.. لا تحكم علينا ولا تخزنا.. فحوى الصلاة أن الهدف من الجسد والدم الذى نأخذهم أن الذى يتناولهم يتلقى دواء الحياة (المظلة الواقية) لكى يمنع دخول الموت عن طريق الفكر والانفعالات بالتيار الذى يصنعه الشيطان التيار الشرير.. والأفخارستيا مظلة الحياة الواقعية من الموت لشفاء كل عاهة روحية مثل الذى له عين ضاعت تكون عاهة البصر العماء عاهة والشيطان يعمى البصيرة الروحية إذ لو أن إنسان يقتل أخيه هذا ليس أعمى؟!! لكن بصيرته عمياء لا يرى.. فقد البصيرة التى يميز بها (مثل أب يعتدى على ابنته)؟!!! هذه عاهات موجودة فى الناس وتحتاج لعلاج وهنا ننتقل لنقطة عملية وهى:
+ لابد أن يدخل فى وعى الناس أن التناول لابد أن يكون عن احتياج (احتياج للمظلة الواقعية التى تهب الإنسان حياة تضاد الموت).. وليس عن استحقاق.. مثل إنسان داخله روح المعصية يريد أن يطيع لكن داخله تيار يجعله عنيد هو متعرض لتيار شرير ينزع عنه فعل الطاعة.. تعرض لإشعاعات دنسة تهيج فيه الكرامة والذاتية.
*وهناك ملحوظة: نجد أن الإنسان أول ما يربط بفكر شرير فوراً يبعد عن التناول ممكن يحضر الكنيسة ولا يتناول.. (يقول التناول نور ونار) لذلك كقائد إذا وجدت مخدوم يقف بعيداً عن التناول اسأل لماذا؟ قد يكون أسير فكرة دخلت له غصب عنه.. تحطم فيه معانى جميلة أو تكون فيه عاهات مثل واحد يمسك أذن آخر يقطعها يمنع عنه السمع أو يكسر رجله أو يعوق مسيرته.. بسبب ضعف المسيرة له..*
لذلك يقولك اجعل الذين يتناولون منها يتلقون دواء الحياة لشفاء عاهة ولتقوية كل نمو وكل فضيلة لا لدينونتهم يا إله الحق. لا تحكم علينا ولا تخزنا..
+ الشركة مع المسيح (ميتاليبسس) اشتراك (ميتاإكسيس) شركة (إيتكابتين) أى حلول المسيح داخل الإنسان هذه اصطلاحات تساعد على فهم المعنى (كانوكانين) أى استقرار المسيح فى المؤمن حلوله واستقراره.. الحلول غير الاستقرار..
الروح القدس كان يحل فى العهد القديم لكن لا يستقر كان حلول وقتى لكن هذا استقرار.. الشركة القائمة على الاتحاد فى الحياة شركة الحياة بينى وبين المسيح لأنه يعمل هذه المظلة التى تحمينى من تيار الشر..


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

الإفخارستيا و الاتحاد بالمسيح

*+ نقطة أخرى تخص الكنيسة كجسد المسيح: (الوحدة بين المؤمنين والمسيح) توجد بين المؤمنين والمسيح فى الأفخارستيا.. فهناك الاتحاد بين الرأس مع المسيح والاتحاد الأفقى فى الكنيسة. *
*  وهذا هو صليب الاتحاد: اتحاد رأس مع المسيح واتحاد أفقى مع المؤمنين..  *
* والاتحاد الأفقى: بين المؤمنين.. الذين يكونون جسداً واحداً لها مصطلح يونانى: (يتحوى) أى تعبير ليس الجسد..*
​فالجسد: (سوما) أو (ساركس) تعبير لجسد الإنسان.
*(ساركس): الجسد الخاضع لتيار الاثم – الجسد اللحمى الذى ممكن أن يسقط لكن جسد المسيح له العصمة معصوم من الخطأ.*
(سوما): يخص الجسد القائم من بين الأموات لذلك نقول على جسد المسيح: بى سوما اثئواب.. الجسد القائم من بين الأموات تظهر فيه الدرجات الروحية فى أقصى درجاتها..
لكن الجسد الواحد (الكنيسة) ونحن كأعضاء اسمه الشعب الذى يكون أعضاء الجسد وكل واحد عضو فى الجسد يؤدى دور معين.
(إبنسيس فيزيقا): أى الاتحاد الطبيعى والمسيح عندما يحل فى المؤمنين يكون نوع من الاتحاد الطبيعى الذى ينتج عن التناول.

**  ما أهمية الجسد الواحد للمؤمنين (جسد المسيح الواحد)؟!*

 كل واحد له كيان وفكر وحياة خاصة فلماذا نكون جسد واحد؟!!
_والقديس كيرلس الكبير يوضح الفكرة بقوله:_
علاقات الناس من خلال سر التناول تختلف عن علاقات الناس بعيداً عن سر التناول فلا خصام ولا زنى ولا قتل ولا سرقة ولا خطية يفعلها أحد بالآخر لأن الأعضاء فى الجسد الواحد لا تؤذى بعضها البعض أى تيار الفضيلة الذى يسرى فى المؤمنين لابد أن يكون جسداً واحداً.. الكيان الواحد..
والمسيح هو أصل الاتحاد بين الله والإنسان.. لأن المسيح فيه الطبيعتان الطبيعة الإلهية عن طريقها وحدنا بالآب ولأن فيه الطبيعة الإنسانية وحدنا بعضنا ببعض.. ويقول القديس كيرلس: "هذا هو البعد الكرستولوجى Christology الذى نلمسه فى حياتنا ككنيسة.. الوحدة الروحية والوحدة الكيانية لشعب الله المبارك كرستولوجى: أى طبيعة المسيح اللاهوتية التى توحدنا بالله وطبيعة إنسانية توحدنا ببعضنا..
*الوحدة الروحية يسموها (إبنمايتكوس) مصطلح يونانى.. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*الوحدة الجسدية فى المسيح: (سوماتيكوس).. لذلك يقول القديس كيرلس: نحن جميعاً واحد فى الآب والابن والروح القدس من خلال الشركة فى الجسد المقدس.. هى شركة روحية من خلال الشركة الجسدية أى فى جسد المسيح لكى تكون جميعاً جسد واحد. و القديس أثناسيوس يؤكد هذا المعنى بقوله: الرب حاضر ويحيى حياتنا ونحن نحيا فى حياته أى أن الله حاضر على المذبح ومن خلال حياته نحن نحيا.. لأنه يحيا حياتنا ونحن نحيا حياته..*
_(قصة الأخوان فى سفينة كادت أن تغرق).._
*فالخلاص يتحقق بالكامل فى حضور الرب لأن فى شخصه تحيا الكنيسة باستمرار كوحدة واحدة معه من خلال الذبيحة المقدسة وكوحدة للكنيسة كلها..*
_وبذلك تكون درسنا اليوم:_
1- فعل التناول من خلال الشركة مع المسيح ومن خلال التناول والمظلة الواقية التى تفيد من هو مستعد للتناول فى حياة توبة.
2- الوحدة التى تحدث فى شعب الله فى كنيسته المقدسة من خلال التناول المقدس..
يبقى ثلاث نقاط..
​


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

علاقة الافخارستيا بملكوت الله

*فى صلوات القداس الإلهى نتكلم بوضوح عن ملكوت الله نقول:* *اجعلنا مستحقين كلنا يا سيدنا أن نتناول من قداساتك طهارة لأنفسنا وأجسادنا لكى يكون لنا نصيباً وميراثاً مع كافة قديسيك الذين أرضوك منذ البدء.*
*وأيضاً الجزء الذى نقول فيه:* *ففيما نحن أيضاً نصنع ذكرى آلامه المقدسة و صعوده إلى السموات وجلوسه عن يمينك أيها الآب. وظهوره الثانى المخوف المملوء مجداً. والظهر الثانى هو يوم القيامة (تحقيق ملكوت الله).*
*ثم فى آخر القداس يقول الكاهن: لأنه مالم تره عين ومالم تسمع به أذن وما لم يخطر على قلب بشر ما أعده الله… وهو حامل الصينية يقول: هذا أعلنته لنا نحن الأطفال الصغار الذين فى كنيستك المقدسة (أعلنه لنا كيف؟؟ أعلنه لنا عن طريق التناول "الافخارستيا") والكاهن يردد هذا الكلام نيابة عن الشعب كله وهو يحمل الصينية على رأسه ويقول: فمنا امتلأ فرحاً ولساننا تهليلاً لأن مالم تره عين ومالم تسمع به أذن.. هذا أعلنته لنا نحن الأطفال الصغار الذين لكنيستك المقدسة.. ما أعددته يا الله لمحبى اسمك القدوس هذا أعلنته لنا.. هذا الحديث عن ملكوت الله الأبدى.*

** ملكوت الله الحالى:*

*فى الجزئية التى تقول:* وعلمنا طرق الخلاص وجعلنا له شعباً مجتمعاً وسيرنا أطهاراً بروحك القدوس.. أى أنه لما ملك الروح القدس على قلب الشعب فى الكنيسة هذا يمثل ملكوت الله على الأرض لأن كنيسة الله هى ملكوته على الأرض.. 
*والقديس إغريغوريوس الناطق بالإلهيات يقول فى القسمة*: 
*"اصنعنا لك شعباً مجتمعاً مملكة وكهنوتاً وأمة مقدسة يعتبر اصنعنا لك أى هذا غير ممكن لدينا نحن بأشخاصنا لا يمكن نصل إليه لولا أنك تصنعنا.. وصنع الشئ هو إيجاده من جديد.. المادة الخام ممن تكون موجودة لكن التصنيع نفسه عملية التصنيع نفسها أى تجعل الشئ مختلف عن المادة الخام الأصلية (مثال: الملابس – من القطن – الصوف.. الخ).*
*وفى صلاة الاستعداد يقول الكاهن: اجعلنا مستوجبين بقوة روحك القدوس أن نكمل الخدمة بغير وقوع فى دينونة أمام مجدك العظيم.. نقدم لكَ *صعيدة* البركة مجداً وعظم بهاء فى قدسك.. هذه الصلوات بالذات تربط بين الملكوت الأبدى والحالى.. يقول اجعلنا مستوجبين وتعبير مستوجبين أى غير مستحقين.. وكلمة مستوجب أى له الحق التلقائى.. اجعلنا مستوجبين بقوة روحك القدوس أى الملكوت الحالى أن نكمل الخدمة بغير وقوع فى دينونة تخص الملكوت الأبدى أمام مجدك العظيم.. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
** ومن هذه الصلوات نخرج بثلاث نقاط هامة وهى:*

*1- الذبيحة تحيينا ملكوت الله: وبدون الافخارستيا لا نعيش ملكوت الله على الأرض وإحياء ملكوت الله على الأرض عن طريق سر الأفخارستيا وبما أنه هو المسيح الممجد إلى الأبد الذى سيدين الأحياء والأموات فى الملكوت الأبدى يكون الملكوت الحالى ظل الملكوت الأبدى أو عربون له.. ويقول القديس كيرلس: السيد المسيح ربط مكافأة الرسل وأخذهم للأبدية بالأفخارستيا فى جلستهم حوله على مائدة الأفخارستيا والسيد المسيح فى لوقا قال للتلاميذ أنا أجعل لكم كما جعل أبى لى ملكوتاً لتأكلوا وتشربوا على مائدتى فى ملكوتى وتجلسون على عروشاً وتدينون أسباط إسرائيل الاثنى عشر (إنجيل لوقا 30:22) ففيما السيد المسيح جالس بين تلاميذه على مائدة الافخارستيا كلمهم عن العروش التى يجلسون عليها فى الأبدية وقال لهم أنا أجعل لكم كما جعل أبى فى ملكوتى.. أى الذى يحدث عن المائدة هو ظل أو مثال لما سيحدث (وكلمة مثال أقرب للمعنى) " حين تجلسون على العروش إذ تأكلون فى ملكوتى وتدينون أسباط إسرائيل الإثنى عشر، وفى" (مت28:19) يقول لهم: لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة حتى يأتى ملكوت الله يقول ذلك صراحة، وفى (انجيل مرقس 25:14) يقول لهم: "لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة.. لأعود أشرب من نتاج الكرمة إلا حين أشربه معكم جديداً فى ملكوت أبى".*
ويقصد بنتاج الكرمة (دمه الذكى الكريم عصارة الحب الإلهى).. أى يريد أن يقول لهم أنا شربته معكم لم أشربه معكم مرة ثانية على الأرض إلا أن أشربه معكم جديداً فى ملكوت أبى.. وهنا ربط واضح بين الذبيحة وملكوت الله لذلك حديث السيد المسيح عن العروس والأكل فى الأبدية كان قبل سر الأفخارستيا مباشرة.. وبعد الأكل قال لهم: لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة إلى أن أشربه معكم جديداً فى ملكوت أبى.
** لذلك هدف أساسى فى عمل الأفخارستيا هو أن تكون ضمن ملكوت الله وأن يكون لنا نصيب فى ملكوت الله.. لذلك يقول: اجعلنا مستحقين يا سيدنا أن نتناول من قدساتك.. لكى نكون جسد جسداً واحداً وروحاً واحداً ونجد نصيباً وميراثاً مع كافة قديسيك الذين أرضوك منذ البدء.. هنا نرى فى الأفخارستيا صورة حقيقية لملكوت الله ولذلك الذى يثبت خطأه يُحرم من التناول لأنه لا يدخل ملكوت الله إنسان خاطئ متمسك بخطأه لذلك بدون التوبة والاعتراف لا نناول أحد وأذكر عبارة جميلة قالها ذهبى الفم: "أن دينونة الخطاة فى يوم الدينونة العامة، أما الدينونة للقديسين فهنا أمام المذبح" بمعنى أن القديسين الذين يعيشون حياة التوبة والاعتراف يدينوا أنفسهم ويقروا بخطئهم أمام الأب الكاهن فيستحقوا التناول من المذبح.. لذلك الإنسان لا يمكن أن يُحاكم مرتين على شئ واحد (خطأ واحد) فإذا حُوكم وحاسب نفسه على خطأه يتبرأ من الحكم لذلك "ليست خطية بلا مغفرة إلا التى بلا توبة".. و ذهبى الفم يعتبر أن "التوبة والإقرار بالخطأ هو دينونة القديسين، يدانوا هنا حتى يتبرأوا فى الأبدية السعيدة وينالوا الملكوت الدائم..*
من كل ذلك نجد أن الذبيحة هى التى تحيينا ملكوت الله وخارج الذبيحة لا نعيش ملكوت الله.. اخوتنا البروتستانت يقولوا حين نجلس إلى المائدة المقدسة يرسم فى أذهاننا صورة المسيح وهو مع الإثنى عشر يعطيهم جسده ودمه مجرد يرسم فى الأذهان وليس حياة حقيقية.. مجرد ذكرى تاريخية..


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

اخر جزء بهذا الملف 

الاعتراضات على الافخارستيا 

والرد عليها 



لو تحبوا 



تتابعوا 




:download:


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

هى النقطة التى ابحث فيها هى الافخارستيا 
لكن المقال اعجينى 
لذا اثرت ان انقلة كما هو 
من موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت 


:download:

مجمل الخلافات بين الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية و طائفة البروتوستانت؟


أولاً، اسم الطائفة هو البروتستانت، وليس البروتوستانت (البروتوستانتية) ولا البروستانت (البروستانتية) كما يخطئ البعض ويقول.  والكلمة أصلها الإنجليزي هو: Protestant من كلمة Protest أي يعترض، فيصبح المعنة هو المعترضون أو المحتجون!  يُطلق عليهم أيضاً الطائفة الإنجيلية، أو الإنجيليون (الإنجيليين).
و

فى ظل الحوار اللاهوتى نقدم هذا المقال بموقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت، بكل حب، وبطريقة موضوعية بحتة، دون أن نجرح شعور أحد. فنحن نؤمن بروحانية الحّوار اللاهوتى، وموضوعيته.
*ملاحظة هامة:*
*ليس الكل تعليماً واحداً..*
نحن فى هذا المقال نتكلم عن الإطار العام للبروتستانتية. ولكن داخل هذا الإطار توجد بعض التفاصيل التى يختلفون فيها.
فمثلاً فى المعمودية: الإطار العام عند البروتستنت هو عدم إعطاء المعمودية أهمية فى موضوع الخلاص، فالخلاص عندهم بالإيمان.
ولكن من جهة التفاصيل: البعض يؤمن أن المعمودية بالرش، والبعض يراها بالتغطيس، والبعض يوافق على الأمرين... وكذلك البعض يوافق على معمودية الأطفال، والبعض لا يوافق. ولكننا نبحث الأمر من الناحية الموضوعية، دون أن نقصد طائفة بروتستانتية معينة... وهكذا مع باقى الخلافات...
*

*​*مجمل خلافتنا مع البروتستانت:*
الخلافات كثيرة: بعضها فى العقيدة والايمان، وبعضها فى الطقوس، والبعض الثالث فى النظام الكنسى، وفى أمور العبادة...
وأهم الخلافات بيننا وبين البروتستانتية ما يلى:
*1- اعتقادهم بالطبيعتين والمشيئتين فى السيد المسيح*
بينما تؤمن الكنيسة القبطية، أن طبيعة السيد المسيح اللاهوتية وطبيعته الناسوتية، متحدتان معاً فى طبيعة واحدة، هى طبيعة الكلمة المتجسد. ونحن نؤمن أن السيد المسيح كامل فى لاهوته، وكامل فى ناسوته، وأن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته، لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين، لذلك لا نتكلم مطلقاً عن طبيعتين بعد الاتحاد، هذا التعبير الذى بسببه رفضنا مجمع خلقيدونية سنة 451 م.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
*2- انبثاق الروح القدس*
يعتقد البروتستانت مثل الكاثوليك بإنبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والابن، وهذا مخالف لعقيدة كنيستنا، التى تؤمن بإنبثاق الروح القدس من الآب وحده، حسبما ورد فى (إنجيل يوحنا 26:15).  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
*3- عدم إيمانهم بأسرار الكنيسة السبعة*
وإن وجد عندهم شئ من ذلك، لا يسمونه سراً. مثال ذلك: يوجد زواج عند البروتستانت، ولكنه مجرد رابطة أو عقد بين اثنين، وليس سراً كنسياً. كذلك توجد عندهم معمودية، ولكنها ليست سراً كنسياً بكل فاعليته... ويسمونها فريضة.
*4- لا يؤمنون بالتقليد Tradition أو التسليم الرسولى*
فهم لا يؤمنون إلا بالكتاب المقدس فقط، ولا يقبلون كل القوانين الكنسية، ولا المجامع المقدسة وقراراتها، ولا يلتزمون بتعاليم الآباء. وبالتالى لا يقبلون كل ما قدمه التقليد من نظم كنسية.
*5- لا يقبلون الكهنوت*
فهم إما ينادون بكاهن واحد فى السماء وعلى الأرض، هو يسوع المسيح، دون أى كهنوت للبشر، وإما أن يقولوا إننا جميعاً كهنة، ولا فارق فى ذلك بين إنسان وآخر، ومن يدعى (قساً) من الطوائف البروتستانتية، لا يقصد به أنه كاهن، إنما هذا لقب يعنى عندهم أنه خادم أو راع، أو معلم، وليس كاهناً يمارس الأسرار الكنسية.
وإن كانوا لا يؤمنون بالكهنوت، فمن باب أولى لا يؤمنون برئاسة الكهنوت، ويرون أن الكنيسة هى جسد واحد، له رأس واحد هو يسوع المسيح، ولا توجد رئاسة كهنوت من البشر، بحيث يرون رئاسة المسيح للكنيسة لا تسمح بوجود رئاسات بشرية. ونتيجة لهذا لا يؤمنون طبعاً بسلطان كنسى أيا كان...
نستثنى من كل هؤلاء الانجليكان أو الاسقفيين، الذين توجد فـى كنيستهم، درجات الأسقف و القس و الشماس، ولهم أيضاً رؤساء أساقفـة، مثـل رئيس أساقفة كانتربرى، ورئيس أساقفة يورك وغيرهما. ولكنهم يعتقدون بموضوع زواج الأساقفة، وقد رسموا حالياً قسوساً من النساء، وأسقفاً إمرأة، وقد وضع قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث كتاباً خاصاً عن الكهنوت يمكن الرجوع إليه.
*6- خلافات كثيرة فى موضوع الخلاص*
من أهمها التركيز فقط على الإيمان، وعدم الاهتمام بكل ما عداه، وهنا يعتمدون على عبارة "آمن بالرب يسوع فتخلص..." (أعمال الرسل 31:1). ويرون أنه بمجرد إيمان الانسان يخلص، فى نفس لحظة إيمانه، وكأنهم بهذا ينكرون الأسرار اللازمة للخلاص، مثل المعمودية والتوبة، وينكرون دور الكنيسة فى موضوع الخلاص، الذى يعتبرونه مجرد علاقة مباشرة مع الله.
ومن ضمن الموضوعات التى هى مجال خلاف: مدى إمكانية هلاك المؤمن إذا ارتد، فيرون أن المؤمن لا يمكن أن يهلك مهما سقط.
ومن الخلافات البارزة فى موضوع الخلاص، مسألة الإيمان والأعمال. ففى تركيزهم على الإيمان يُغلبون جانب الأعمال، وفى اهتماهم بعمل النعمة، ينكرون لزوم الجهاد، وأكثر هؤلاء بعداً عن التطرف من يقولون أن الإيمان ينبغى أن يكون إيماناً عاملاً بالمحبة (غلاطيه 6:5).
*7- ينكرون الطقوس*
البروتستانتية ضد الطقوس، وبالتالى لا يعترفون بأية ليتورجيات (صلوات طقسية)، لا يستخدمون ما عندنا من كتب طقسية، مثل: القطمارس، و الابصلمودية، وصلوات اللقان، وطقس السجدة، و طقوس البصخة و الشعانين، والطقوس التى تصاحب كل سر من أسرار الكنيسة، وما إلى ذلك.
*8- خلافات فى المعمودية*
لعل من أهمها لزوم المعمودية للخلاص، كذلك لزوم المعمودية للأطفال، ولا يؤمنون بكل فاعلية المعمودية، ولا علاقة المعمودية بالولادة الجديدة، وبالتبرير وغفران الخطايا، وهكذا تتحول المعمودية فى البروتستانتية إلى اسم بلا مفعول، لأن كل ما ننسبه إلى المعمودية من فاعلية، ينسبونه كله إلى الإيمان، وكأنها أصبحت مجرد علامة أو مجرد طقس، بينما هم لا يؤمنون بالطقوس... ومع ذلك ليس كل البروتستانت إيمان واحد فى المعمودية، فمنهم من يوافق على معمودية الأطفال، ومنهم من يوافق أن المعمودية بالتغطيس.. مع خلافات أخرى.
*9- لا يؤمنون بالاعتراف*
ونقصد عدم إيمانهم بالاعتراف على الآباء الكهنة من جهة، لأنهم لا يؤمنون أصلاً بكهنوت البشر، ومن جهة أخرى، لأنهم يرون الاعتراف على الله مباشرة، ويتبع هذا طبعاً، أنهم لا يؤمنون بالتحليل الذى يقرأه الكاهن على رأس المعترف، ولا يؤمنون بسلطان الحل والربط جملة.
*10- لا يؤمنون بسر الافخارستيا*
فى البروتستانتية لا توجد قداسات، ولا ذبيحة إلهية، ولا يؤمنون بإستحالة الخبز والخمر، إلى الجسد والدم الأقدسين، وهكذا لا يوجد تناول من هذه الأسرار المقدسة، وكل ما يفعلونه لتنفيذ وصية الرب (أنجيل لوقا 22:19) هو احتفال فى بعض المواسم، فيه كسر الخبز، لمجرد الذكرى، ويدعون ذلك فريضة وليس سراً كنسياً.وهكذا فأنه لا يوجد مذبح فى الكنائس البروتستانتية، لأنه لا توجد ذبيحة...يستثنى من ذلك الانجليكان (الأسقفيين)، فعندهم مذابح وقداسات، ويؤمنون بإستحالة الخبز والخمر إلى الجسد والدم...  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
*11- خلافات بالنسبة إلى الكتاب المقدس*
على الرغم من اهتمام البروتستانت بالكتاب اهتماماً كبيراً، على الرغم من كلامهم عن (الحق الكتابى)، إلا أننا نأخذ عليهم هنا أمرين هامين :
أ- عدم إيمانهم ببعض أسفار الكتاب مثل طوبيا، يهوديت، يشوع بن سيراخ، باروخ، سفر الحكمة، المكابين الأول والمكابيين الثاني، وبعض أجزاء أخرى من الكتاب... واعتبارهم إنها أبوكريفا، وعدم ضمها إلى الكتاب، مثلما تضم فى ترجمة الكاثوليك للكتاب...
ب- لا يتعاملون مع العهد القديم بالاحترام اللائق لكل تعاليمه، كما لو كان السيد المسيح قد نقض الناموس أو الأنبياء، أو اعتبار أشياء جوهرية فى العهد القديم، وكأنها كانت مجرد رموز، وانتهت فى العهد الجديد! فإذا أثبتنا عقيدة بآيات من العهد القديم، لا يقبلون ذلك على اعتبار أنه من العهد القديم! وعلى هذا فإن الخط الذى يفصل بين الرمز والحقيقة الثابتة فى العهد القديم، غير واضح أمامهم أو نختلف نحن معهم فيه...
*12- لا يؤمنون بأصوام الكنيسة*
قد يقبلون الصوم كعمل فردى فى أى وقت، ولكنهم لا يوافقون على أصوام محددة فى مواعيد معينة يصومها كل الشعب، فهم لا يصومون الأربعاء والجمعة، ولا أسبوع الآلام، ولا الصوم الكبير، ولا صوم الميلاد، ولا صوم العذراء، ولا صوم الرسل، ولا باقى الأصوام، كما لا يؤمنون بالصوم النباتى. لا يقبلون قيداً على الإنسان فى أكله وشربه بأية صورة...
*13- لا رهبنة فى البروتستانتية*
لا يوجد نظام الرهبنة، إلا عند الأرثوذكس و الكاثوليك، أما الرهبنة فلا وجود لها فى البروتستانتية، وكل رتب الخدام متزوجون. حتى فى الكنيسة الأسقفية، التى هى فى وضع متوسط بين الكاثوليكية والبروتستانتية، وتؤمن ببعض أسرار الكنيسة، كالكهنوت والأفخارستيا، لا يوجد فيها رهبنة، ولا تبتل، فالأساقفة ورؤساء الأساقفة، متزوجون أيضاً...سمعنا أخيراً عن وجود رهبنة عند بعض الألمان البروتستانت...
*14- لا يؤمنون بالصلاة على الموتى*
فلا يطلبون الرحمة لنفس الميت، ولا النياح له، كل ما يحدث أن يدخل جثمان الميت إلى الكنيسة، لتقرأ بعض الفصول وتلقى العظة، لمجرد تعزية أسرة المتوفى، أو للإستفادة من الموت، ولكن لا يصلون مطلقاً من أجل الميت، ولا يطلبون مغفرة، ولا يسألون الله من أجل أبدية هذا الذى انتقل.
*15- لا شفاعة فى البروتستانتية*
لا يؤمنون بشفاعة الملائكة، ولا العذراء، ولا القديسين، ولا شفاعة الموتى فى الأحياء، ولا الأحياء فى الموتى، لا وساطة إطلاقاً بين الله والناس. وهذا يقود إلى نقطة أخرى، أو تتسبب عنها، وهى:
*16- عدم إكرام القديسين*
لا إكرام للملائكة ولا للقديسين، فلا يحتفلون بأعياد القديسين، كما نفعل نحن، ولا يقرأون فى الكنيسة سنكساراً يشمل سير القديسين، ولا توجد عندهم تماجيد للقديسين، ولا ذكصولوجيات، ولا تذاكيات، ولا صلاة مجمع, ولا إكرام لعظام القديسين، ورفات أجسادهم. وهذه النقطة تقود إلى نقطة أخرى وهى:
*17- لا أيقونات ولا صور فى البروتستانتية*
وقد أخذت (حرب الأيقونات)، دوراً هاماً فى التاريخ، بينهم وبين الكاثوليك. فلا يؤمنون بوجود صور وأيقونات فى الكنيسة، ولا بإيقاد شمعة أمام صورة أحد القديسين، ولا بنذر ينذر على اسمه، فهذا نوع من طلب شفاعة، وهم لا يؤمنون بالشفاعة. وتتعلق بهذا الموضوع نقطة أخرى وهى:
*18- عدم بناء الكنائس على أسماء القديسين*
فلا تبنى كنيسة على اسم ملاك، أو شهيد، أو قديس، ولا تتسمى بإسمه، إنما قد تتسمى الكنيسة، باسم المدينة أو الحىّ، مثل: الكنيسة الإنجيلية بشبرا، أو الكنيسة الانجيلية بأسيوط... أو قد تتسمى الكنيسة باسم فضيلة، مثل: كنيسة الرجاء... ولكنها لا تحمل اسم قديس... أما الأسقفيون فتوجد عندهم كنائس بأسماء القديسين، مثل: كاتدرائية جميع القديسين فى القاهرة مثلاً، أو كاتدرائية سان بول بلندن...  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
*19- الكنيسة كبناء*
البعض يتطرف فينكر الكنيسة كبناء، على اعتبار أن الله مالئ السماء والأرض، لا يسكن مكاناً، ولكن عموماً توجد كنائس للبروتستانت، ولكنها بلا هياكل، ولا حجاب، ولا تتقيد بمنارات أو قباب، وبلا أيقونات. كل ما فيها، منبر للوعظ ومقاعد، كالجمعيات التى تتخصص فى الوعظ عندنا.
*20- لا اتجاه إلى الشرق*
كنائس البروتستانت لا تتجه إلى الشرق، مثل كنائسنا، كذلك إذا وقفوا للصلاة، لا يتجهون إلى الشرق، بل فى أى اتجاه، حسب موضع كل منهم*.*
*21- لا بخور ولا شموع*
لا يستخدم البخور فى الكنائس البروتستانتية، ولا يوجد طقس رفع بخور عشية، ولا طقس رفع بخور باكر، ولا تصحب الصلوات ببخور، والمبخرة غير موجودة فى الكنيسة إطلاقاً، كذلك لا توجد شموع، ولا يصحبون قراءة الإنجيل، باضاءة شموع.
*22- لا توجد صلاة قنديل*
(أى صلاة مسحة المرضى)، سواء اعتبرت سراً من أسرار الكنيسة أم لا، هم لا يؤمنون بالأسرار، أو بأية صلاة طقسية، ولا بالصلاة على المرضى، كسر كنسى، فيه تقديس الزيت والدهن به.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
*23- لا صلوات أجبية*
لا يؤمنون بالصلوات السبع التى للكنيسة، لا بمواعيدها ولا بمحتوياتها. ولا يلزمون بمبدأ الصلوات المحفوظة عموماً. يصلى كل انسان متى يشاء، وكيفما يشاء.
وهذا يقود إلى نقطة أخرى، وهى صلاة (أبانا الذى فى السموات)، لا يستخدمونها فى بدء الصلاة، ولا فى نهايتها، ولا يلتزمون بها إطلاقاً، كما لا يلتزمون مطلقاً بصلاة المزامير، ولا مانع فى بعض الإجتماعات، من أن تردد الصلاة الربانية، باعتبار أنه لا خطأ فى ذلك، ولكن بغير إلتزام.
*24- الحكم الألفى*
ويؤمنون أن السيد المسيح، سيأتى فى آخر الزمان، ويحكم ألف سنة على الأرض، يكون فيها الشيطان مقيداً. ويسود فيها السلام، ويرعى فيها الحمل مع الأسد...ولكن توجد اختلافات بين البروتستانت فى تفاصيل الحكم الألفى.
*25- لا يؤمنون بدوام بتولية العذراء*
بل يعتقدون أنها تزوجت بيوسف النجار، وأنجبت منه بنين، عرفوا باسم "اخوة يسوع" (آنجيل متى 47:13). ولا يكرمون العذراء، وكثيراً ما يلقبونها باسم "أم يسوع"، ولا يوافقون على عبارة "الممتلئة نعمة" (لوقا 28:1)، بل يترجمونها "المنعم عليها"، وينكرون صعود جسد العذراء إلى السماء، الأمر الذى يعتقد به الكاثوليك والأرثوذكس، ولا يحتفلون بأى عيد من أعياد السيدة العذراء، وبعضهم يقول عن العذراء إنها "أختنا"!!
*26- يؤمنون بحرية العقيدة وتنوعها*
فكل إنسان له الحق فى أن يعتقد ما يشاء، ويعلم بما يشاء، وينشر ما يشاء من معتقدات، دون سلطة كنسية تمنعه، فهم لا يؤمنون بالسلطة الكنسية، ومن هنا نشأت عشرات المذاهب البروتستانتية، تختلف فيما بينها فى كثير من العقائد، وإن كان يضمها إطار عام فى بعض النقاط. ويقولون أن هذا لون من التعدد Plurality ، يثرى فكر الكنيسة!، وكأنه لا يلزم، أن يكون للكل إيمان واحد (رسالة أفسس 5:4).
*27- مواهب الروح القدس*
كثير من المذاهب البروتستانتية، تؤمن باستمرار موهبة الألسنة، ويعتبرونها دليلاً على الملء بالروح، أو دليلاً على قبول الإنسان للروح القدس، والبعض يقبل وجودها، وانتشارها، ولزومها، ولكن ليس للكل.ولعل هذا واضح جداً فى طائفة الخمسينيين، وفى جماعات الكرزماتيك Chrismatic.
*28- ينكرون الأبوة الروحية*
فلا يدعون أحداً أباً، ولا قساً، ولا أسقفاً، معتمدين على فهم خاطئ لقول السيد المسيح للآباء الرسل: "لا تدعوا لكم أباً على الأرض" (متى 9:23).وقد أجبنا على هذه النقطة بتوسع فى كتاب الكهنوت لقداسة البابا شنوده...
*29- لا يستخدمون رشم الصليب*
مع أهمية الصليب فى البروتستانتية كوسيلة الرب لفداء البشر، إلا أنهم لا يكرمون الصليب، كما يكرمه الأرثوذكس. لا يوجد عندهم عيد للصليب، كما يوجد عندنا، ولا يبدأون الصلاة برشم الصليب، وباسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس، كما نفعل نحن. ولا ينهونها كذلك. ولا يمسك رعاتهم صلباناً فى أيديهم، لأنه للرشم وللبركة، وهم لا يؤمنون باستخدام الصليب للبركة، ولا بصدور بركة عن الآباء الكهنة، ولا بطريق الرشم. ونشكر الله أن كثيراً منهم يعلقون حالياً صلباناً على الكنائس، وما كانوا يفعلون ذلك من قبل.
*30- عقيدة الإختيار*
وفيها يؤمنون بعقيدة هى: اختيار الله البعض للخلاص، منذ الأزل، وعلى مبدأ النعمة المطلقة، وعلى مبدأ سلطان الله المطلق. وكما يقولون: "أن الله بمجرد مسرته قد اختار منذ الأزل بعضاً للحياة الأبدية... فرز الله لبعض من الناس، وتعينهم بالقضاء الإلهى للحياة الأبدية".
أخيراً، فجميع هذه الأمور مردود عليها في كتاب اللاهوت المقارن للبابا شنوده، وهو منشور هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا، وكذلك بعضاً من الردود موجودة كذلك في كتاب الكهنوت للبابا شنوده.





- المرجع: كتاب في الحوار اللاهوتي: اللاهوت المقارن "الجزء الأول" - من كتب قداسه البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

*ما هي الإختلافات الجوهرية بين الطوائف (الفروق العقائدية بين الطوائف المسيحية)؟!*

الإجابة: 

بعد *مجمع خلقيدونية سنة 451 حدث أن آمن بعض المسيحيون بأمور جديدة لم تكن من ضمن الإيمان القويم القديم السابق..  فانشق المسيحيون قسمين: الأرثوذكس (أي التقليديين)، وهم مَنْ استمروا على السابق، وحافظوا على نفس التقليد القديم، والإيمان الأول..  والكاثوليك، وهم مَنْ آمنوا بما هو جديد..*
أما البروتستانت، فقد انشقوا على الكاثوليك في القرن السادس عشر!  وهم يُعتبروا مسيحيون في الإجمال، لأنهم يؤمنون بالعقائد الأساسية..  ولكنهم لا يؤمنوا بالعديد من *الأسرار الكنسية، والطقوس، والصلوات المرتبة من الكنيسة، والمعمودية، والتقليد..  ورفضوا بعض أسفار الكتاب المقدس، والعديد من العقائد والتقليد المقدس، مع أخطاء في صُلب العقيدة المسيحية مثل بدعة الطبيعتين والمشيئتين، وبدعة الملك الألفي..  وقضوا على الأصوام والرهبنة والشفاعة وإكرام القديسين..  وتركيزهم على موضوع الإيمان، وتجاهل الأعمال.. إلى آخره من القائمة التي تطول.. وأصبحوا هم protestants أي معترضون!!*
* المعمودية*الأرثوذكس: سر يحصل به المعمد على نعمة الميلاد الجديد، وهو باب كل الأسرار، ويتم بالتغطيس للصغار والكبار، ومادة السر الماء*
*الكاثوليك: يجوز العماد بالرش أو السكب*
*البروتستانت: ليس سراً مقدساً بل علامة يجوز ممارستها بالرش أو التغطيس. والمعمودية التي يعترفون بها هي معمودية الروح القدس بدون ماء*
* الميرون*الأرثوذكس: سر ينال به المعمد نعمة الروح القدس ومادة السر الزيت. ويرشم به أعضاء الجسم 36 رشمة*
*الكاثوليك: مثل الأرثوذكس إلا أن ممارسته تكون في السن بين 7- 12 سنة*
*البروتستانت: لا تؤمن به إلا بعض طوائفها ولا يتم بالزيت بل بوضع اليد*
* الاعتراف
*الأرثوذكس: سر ينال به المعترف الحل من خطاياه إذا تاب عنها واعترف بها*
*الكاثوليك: كانت هناك صكوك غفران تباع وتشترى عن الخطايا السابقة والحالية في العصور الوسطى. ويتم السر وراء الستار*
*البروتستانت: لا اعتراف إلا أمام من أخطأ المؤمن له أو أمام الكنيسة كلها أو الله مباشرة*
* التناول*الأرثوذكس: جسد ودم حقيقيان للسيد المسيح بعد حلول الروح القدس على الخبز والخمر. ولا يجوز استخدام فطير مختمر ولا يجوز إقامة أكثر من قداس على مذبح واحد إلا بعد مرور 9 ساعات. ويشترط الصوم الانقطاعي قبل التناول*
*الكاثوليك: منذ القرن 11 بدأوا استخدام الفطير ويمنع الشعب من تناول الدم ويمكن عمل أكثر من قداس على مذبح واحد ولا يشترط الصوم قبل السر  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*البروتستانت: يكون السر للذكرى فقط وليس هو تحول من الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه*
* الشفاعة*الأرثوذكس: تؤمن بشفاعة السيد المسيح الكفارية عنا لدى الآب. وتؤمن بشفاعة القديسين عنا لدى ربنا يسوع المسيح. نكرمهم من خلال الأيقونات وحفظ أجسادهم وعمل التماجيد لهم*
*الكاثوليك: مثل الأرثوذكس، إلا أنهم يكرمون القديسين من خلال تماثيل بالإضافة إلى الأيقونات*
*البروتستانت: يؤمنون بشفاعة السيد المسيح الكفارية فقط، وينكرون شفاعة السيدة العذراء والقديسين*
* الروح القدس
*الأرثوذكس: منبثق من الآب، "ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي" (*يوحنا* 26: 15)*
*الكاثوليك: منبثق من الآب والابن*
*البروتستانت: منبثق من الآب والابن*
* طبيعة السيد المسيح
*الأرثوذكس: طبيعة واحدة لله الكلمة المتجسد. "ليكون الجميع واحداً كما أنك أنت أيها الآب في وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني" (*إنجيل يوحنا* 21: 17)*
*الكاثوليك: طبيعتين للسيد المسيح*
*البروتستانت: طبيعتين للسيد المسيح*
* التقليد
*الأرثوذكس: تؤمن بالتقليد "تجنبوا كل أخ يسلك بلا ترتيب وليس حسب التقليد الذي أخذه منا" (تسالونيكي الثانية 6:3)، "ما سمعته مني بشهود كثيرين أودعه أناساً أمناء يكونوا أكفاء أن يعلموا آخرين أيضاً" (رسالة تيموثاوس الثانية 2:2) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)*
*الكاثوليك: تؤمن بالتقليد ولكنها تضيف قوانين نسبتها إلى الرسل وآباء الكنيسة الغربية والمجامع المحلية*
*البروتستانت: لا تؤمن بالتقليد*
* المجيء الثاني
*الأرثوذكس: مجيء ثاني علني في الدينونة  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*الكاثوليك: مثل الأرثوذكس*
*البروتستانت: المجيء الثاني على دفعات منها مجيء السيد المسيح ليملك ألف سنة على الأرض ثم الدينونة*
* الدينونة
*الأرثوذكس: أبدية للأبرار في الملكوت، وللأشرار غير التائبين في الجحيم "تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع الذين في القبور صوته فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة" (يوحنا 28: 5-29)*
*الكاثوليك: يعترفون بالمطهر يتعذب فيه المؤمن على قدر خطاياه ثم يدخل الملكوت*
*البروتستانت: مثل الأرثوذكس*
* العذراء مريم
*الأرثوذكس: وارثة لخطية آدم مثل سائر البشر وتحتاج لخلاص المسيح ولكنها ولدته ولها كرامة عظيمة. "تعظم نفسي الرب وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي" (إنجيل لوقا 46: 1)*
*الكاثوليك: مولودة دون أن ترث الخطية الأصلية ولا تحتاج لخلاص السيد المسيح ويكادوا يعبدونها*
*البروتستانت: ينكرون لقب والدة الإله وشفاعة السيدة العذراء وينكرون دوام بتوليتها*​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
[/FONT]*أخطاء في الكتابة: البروتوستنت - الكاسوليك - الأركزوكس - بروتوستنت - كاسوليك - أركزوكس - الارتودكس - الارتودوكس.*






- المرجع: كتاب الفروق العقيدية بين المذاهب المسيحية - القس إبراهيم عبد السيد
- كتاب اللاهوت المقارن ج1 - قداسه البابا شنودة الثالث
- سؤال حول تفاصيل الفروق بين الارثوذكسيه و الكاثوليكيه
- عقائد الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية
- سؤال حول تاريخ إنشقاق الكنائس
- تاريخ الكنيسه القبطيه الارثوذكسيه في مصر و العالم​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

متى حدث إنفصال الطوائف المسيحية؟ وكيف كانت نشأتها؟! ومتى ظهرت في مصر؟!​الإجابة: 
في القرن الخامس حدث الإنشقاق الكبير بين الكنيستين الشرقية والغربية بسبب مجمع خلقيدونيا (عام 451م)، فأصبحت كنائس الشرق تحت قيادة كنيسة الإسكندرية تُعرَف بالكنائس "الأرثوذكسية"، وكنائس الغرب تحت قيادة كنيسة روما وسميت بالكنائس الكاثوليكية.  إلى أن جاء القرن الحادي عشر حيث إنفصلت كنائس القسطنطينية واليونانية وشقيقاتها عن الكنيسة اللاتينية وأصبحت هي الأخرى تعرف بالكنيسة الارثوذكسية.  
* وفي القرن السادس عشر (سنة 1529) قام مارتن لوثر بثورة ضد الكنيسة الكاثوليكية أطلق عليها ثورة الإصلاح. اعترض فيها على بعض التعاليم، وأطلقوا على أتباعه لقب المحتجين (البروتستانت) Protest.  وداخل الكنيسة البروتستانتية حدثت انقسامات كثيرة وخرج منها طوائف عديدة جداً!
# ملحوظة هامة: لا تعتبر طوائف الادفنتست السبتيين أو شهود يهوة مسيحيون، لأنهم يؤمنون بأمور خاطئة ضد المسيحية..  بنفس المنطق الذي لا يعتبر البهائيون مسلمون، على الرغم من أن لهذه الديانة جذور من الإسلام!  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
[/FONT] 
الأرثوذكسية: كلمة يونانية تعني "الرأي الحق" أو "الرأي المستقيم" وقد بدأت هذه التسمية منذ حوالي 14 قرن واستمرت طوال هذه المدة تحافظ على إيمانها الذي تسلمته من الرب يسوع ورسله القديسين.
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
[/FONT]الكاثوليكية: كلمة يونانية تعني "عام" أو "عالمي" أو "جامعة" لأنها جمعت كل الكنائس الغربية. وهذه التسمية ظهرت وتبلورت في القرن الحادي عشر.
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
[/FONT]البروتستانتية: معناها "الاحتجاج" أو "المعارضة" وقد ظهرت في أواخر القرن الخامس عشر.
الأدفنتست السبتيون: قيل أن ظهورهم يرجع إلى عام 1664 حين نادى فريق من المجتهدين في تفسير الكتب المقدسة أسموا أنفسهم السبتيين بحفظ يوم السبت يوماً مقدساً للرب.  ولكن بتتبع مطبوعاتهم نجد أن مؤسسها هو "وليم ميللر" في مدينة ماساهوست بأمريكا عام 1831...
شهود يهوة (الرصليون): نسبة إلى تشارلز ت. رسل الأمريكي المولود عام 1852، وكان أبوه تاجراً بروتستانتياً أصيب بحالة من الشك وزعزة إيمانه بتأثير أحد الملحدين وكتابات آريوس الهرطوقي (من القرن الرابع)، وتعاليم الادفنتست فراح ينبأ بزوال العالم في تاريخ حدده..!  وصدرت ضده جرائم خلقية ومالية ومات عام 1916م.  وقد أسس جمعية تعرف باسم "جمعية برج المراقبة والتوراة والكراريس" وغيرها..  خلفة في رئاسة الجمعية جوزيف ف. رازر فورد القاضي الذي تنبأ بمجيء المسيح عام 1925!​ومن هذا السرد التاريخي ندرك أن كنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية كنيسة مجيدة عريقة حافظت على الإيمان السليم الذي سلمه لها كاروز الديار المصرية مارمرقس الرسول. ولم يحدث لها أي انقسام مثلما حدث للكنائس الكاثوليكية والبروتستانتية.  ويوجد قسم لتاريخ الكنيسة القبطية من القرن الأول وحتى الآن هنا في موقع الانبا تكلا.​*

*​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
[/FONT]# متى ظهرت هذه الطوائف في مصر؟!
* لقد أتت هذه الطوائف وافدة على مصر من الخارج.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
فالكاثوليكية بدأت تدخل مصر مع الحملة الصليبية بقيادة لويس التاسع سنة 1219 م لعلها تأسست بشكل رسمي منذ نحو 204 عام فقط مع الحملة الفرنسية على مصر.
أما البروتستانتية فقد عرفت طريقها إلى مصر وتأسست بشكل رسمي في أبريل 1860 م في شارع درب الجنينية بالموسكي ثم نقلت إلى حي الأزبكية ومن ذلك يتضح أن البروتستانتية دخلت منذ 144 سنة فقط.
أما عن السبتيين فقد بدأ ظهورهم في مصر عام 1932، وبدأوا يشترون العقارات لتأسيسها كمزرعة ومدرسة وملجأ للأيتام ومدرسة للدراسة بالمراسلة، ثم غادر الأجانب البلاد تاركين الجماعة لمن إستطاعوا إستمالتهم..
وأخيراً، شهود يهوه، فقد أسسها في مصر عامل ملهى يوناني إسمه بنايوتي أسبيرولو تعاون معه آخرون وإفتتحوا مركزهم الرئيسي في العقار رقم 153 بشارع رمسيس - القاهرة، وغيره..  ثم صدر قرار من وزير الشئون الإجتماعية التنفيذي بحَل جمعيتهم وتحريم نشاطهم لما وضح لمناهضتهم لتعاليم الأديان ونظام الدولة.
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- كتاب الفروق العقيدية بين المذاهب المسيحية - القس إبراهيم عبد السيد
- تاريخ الكنيسه القبطيه الارثوذكسيه في مصر و العالم
- سؤال حول تفاصيل الفروق بين الارثوذكسيه و الكاثوليكيه
- عقائد الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية
- كتاب الرد على الأدفنتست السبتيين و عقائدئهم الخاطئة​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

أليس سر التناول (الإفخارستيا) هو للذكرى فقط؟! وهل من دليل على ممارسته في العهد الجديد؟!​*الإجابة: *
*سر الافخارستيا Eucharist في الكتاب المقدس:*
أسس الرب يسوع هذا السر لان به الثبات فيه "من ياكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت في وانا فيه" (يو6 : 56) وبه ننال الحياة الابديه "انا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء ان اكل احد من هذا الخبز يحيا الى الابد والخبز الذي انا اعطي هو جسدي الذي ابذله من اجل حياة العالم" (يو6 : 51).  وبه ننال الخلاص والاستنارة "الذي لنا فيه الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا" (كولوسي 1 : 14).


وقد قال الرب للتلاميذ "هذا هو جسدي الذي يبذل عنكم، اصنعوا هذا لذكري" (لو19:22).  قال هذا للرسل وهم مجتمعون معه في العلية يوم خميس العهد.  ولهذا فإنم بولس الرسول حينما يتعرض لهذا الأمر يقول: "كأس البركة التي *نباركها*، أليست هي شركة دم المسيح؟!  الخبز الذي *نكسره*، أليس هو شركة جسد المسيح؟!" (1كو16:10).  فقال: "*نبارك ونكسر*"، دليل على الفعل، وقال "*شركة دم المسيح*" دلالة على قدسية هذا الأمر وأنه سر مقدس.
*

*​ رموز سر التناول في العهد القديم
  1. ذبيحة ملكي صادق التي كانت من خبز وخمر "وملكي صادق ملك شاليم اخرج خبزا وخمرا وكان كاهنا لله العلي وباركه وقال مبارك ابرام من الله العلي مالك السماوات والارض" (الخروج 14) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) وقد ذكر الرسول بولس ان"ملكي صادق هذا ملك ساليم كاهن الله العلي الذي استقبل ابراهيم راجعا من كسرة الملوك وباركه الذي قسم له ابراهيم عشرا من كل شيء المترجم اولا ملك البر ثم ايضا ملك ساليم اي ملك السلام بلا اب بلا ام بلا نسب لا بداءة ايام له ولا نهاية حياة بل هو مشبه بابن الله هذا يبقى كاهنا الى الابد" (عبرانيين 7).  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
  2. الجمرة التي وضعها الملاك علي شفتي اشعياء النبي: "في سنة وفاة عزيا الملك رايت السيد جالسا على كرسي عال ومرتفع واذياله تملا الهيكل السرافيم واقفون فوقه لكل واحد ستة اجنحة باثنين يغطي وجهه وباثنين يغطي رجليه وباثنين يطير وهذا نادى ذاك وقال قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الارض فاهتزت اساسات العتب من صوت الصارخ وامتلا البيت دخانا فقلت ويل لي اني هلكت لاني انسان نجس الشفتين وانا ساكن بين شعب نجس الشفتين لان عيني قد راتا الملك رب الجنود فطار الي واحد من السرافيم وبيده جمرة قد اخذها بملقط من على المذبح ومس بها فمي وقال ان هذه قد مست شفتيك فانتزع اثمك وكفر عن خطيتك" (اشعياء 6: 1-7).  فكانت حقا هذه الجمره هي التناول المقدس الذي يعطي لمغفرة الخطايا "لان هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا" (متى 26 : 28).
  3. المن النازل من السماء: كان المن رمزا جليا لجسد الرب لان التناول المقدس "هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء ليس كما اكل اباؤكم المن وماتوا من ياكل هذا الخبز فانه يحيا الى الابد" (يو6 : 58) "واما المن فكان كبزر الكزبرة ومنظره كمنظر المقل كان الشعب يطوفون ليلتقطوه ثم يطحنونه بالرحى او يدقونه في الهاون ويطبخونه في القدور ويعملونه ملات وكان طعمه كطعم قطائف بزيت ومتى نزل الندى على المحلة ليلا كان ينزل المن معه" (عدد 11) وفي (مزامير 105: 40 ) "سالوا فاتاهم بالسلوى وخبز السماء اشبعهم" وقارن الرب جسدة الحبيب بالمن في (يو6: 47 ) "الحق الحق اقول لكم من يؤمن بي فله حياة ابدية انا هو خبز الحياة اباؤكم اكلوا المن في البرية وماتوا هذا هو الخبز النازل من السماء لكي ياكل منه الانسان ولا يموت انا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء ان اكل احد من هذا الخبز يحيا الى الابد والخبز الذي انا اعطي هو جسدي الذي ابذله من اجل حياة العالم... الحق الحق اقول لكم انتم تطلبونني ليس لأنكم رايتم ايات بل لانكم اكلتم من الخبز فشبعتم اعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الابدية الذي يعطيكم ابن الانسان لان هذا الله الاب قد ختمه....الحق الحق اقول لكم ليس موسى اعطاكم الخبز من السماء بل ابي يعطيكم الخبز الحقيقي من السماء لان خبز الله هو النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم فقالوا له يا سيد اعطنا في كل حين هذا الخبز فقال لهم يسوع انا هو خبز الحياة من يقبل الي فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش ابدا".
  4. خروف الفصح: إن للتناول المقدس له قدسيته الخاصه ويجب التناول منه باستحقاق أي التوبه والنقاوة والايمان بفاعليه السر وقد شرح الرسول بولس ذلك "ان الرب يسوع في الليلة التي اسلم فيها اخذ خبزا وشكر فكسر وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي المكسور لاجلكم اصنعوا هذا لذكري كذلك الكاس ايضا بعدما تعشوا قائلا هذه الكاس هي العهد الجديد بدمي اصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكري فانكم كلما اكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكاس تخبرون بموت الرب الى ان يجيء اذا اي من اكل هذا الخبز او شرب كاس الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرما في جسد الرب ودمه ولكن ليمتحن الانسان نفسه وهكذا ياكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكاس لان الذي ياكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق ياكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميز جسد الرب من اجل هذا فيكم كثيرون ضعفاء ومرضى وكثيرون يرقدون" (1كو11) وفي رساته الي اهل كورونثوس الاول الاصحاح العاشر قال " كاس البركة التي نباركها أليست هي شركة دم المسيح؟ الخبز الذي نكسره اليس هو شركة جسد المسيح؟ فاننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد جسد واحد لاننا جميعنا نشترك في الخبز الواحد".
*

*​**أهيمة التناول وفائدته:*
1- أول أهمية له هي الثبات في الرب: "من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي، يثبت فيَّ وأنه فيه" (يو56:6).
2- كذلك التناول هو الخبز الروحي: "من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي، فله حياة أبدية، وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير" (يو54:6). "من يأكل هذا الخبز، فإنه يحيا إلى الأبد" (يو58:6).  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
3- هذا التناول هو عملية تطعيم كما في الأشجار (رو17:11؛ يو5:15).
4- كما نقول في القداس: "يُعطى عنّا خلاصاً، وغفراناً للخطايا، وحياة أبدية لمن يتناول منه"، مثل قول الكتاب في (عب22:9؛ 1يو7:1).
6- التناول أيضاً هو عهد مع الله: فنقول في القداس الإلهي قول الكتاب "لأنه في كل مرة تأكلون من هذا الخبز، وتشربون من هذه الكأس، تبشرون بموتي، وتعترفون بقيامتي، وتذكرونني إلى أن أجيء" (1كو26:11).




- كتاب الكهنوت ج1 - قداسه البابا شنودة الثالث
- كتاب الوسائط الروحية - قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث (باب التناول)
- كتاب بستان الروح ج1 - الأنبا يوأنس (أسقف الغربية المتنيح)
- كتاب القيم الروحية في سر القربان المقدس (سر الافخارستيا) - الأنبا غريغوريوس (الأسقف العام المتنيح)
- كتاب الصناعة المقدسة - جرجس صموئيل
- كتاب سر الأسرار - القمص أنطونيوس البرموسي
- كتاب أسرار الكنيسة السبعة - حبيب جرجس​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

ما هي الإختلافات ما بين الأرثوكسية و الكاثوليكية؟​ا*لإجابة: *
*

أولاً، ليس الهدف من ذكر نقاط الخلاف هو التركيز على ما يهدم وليس ما يبني، ولكن ينبغي ملاحظة أن هذا هو إيماننا، وهو ما يجب أن نوضحه وننادي به للعالم أجمع. فالهدف هو أن نتدارس ونتباحث معاً في الأمور اللاهوتية والعقائدية، ولا نعتمد على توارث عقائد قد يشوبها بعض الأخطاء..  ومن الجانب الآخر، فمن الواضح تاريخياً أن الأرثوذكس Orthodox و الكاثوليك Catholic هما أوائل الطوائف المسيحية، وهم -على الرغم من بعض نقاط الاختلاف- الأقرب بين الطوائف المسيحيه أجمع.*
*

*​*الكاثوليك يؤمنون:- *
*1. أن الروح القدس منبثق من الأب والابن *ونحن نؤمن بانبثاق الروح القدس من الأب. 
*2. أن السيدة العذراء مريم حبل بها بلا دنس الخطية الأصلية*، وفى هذا الاعتقاد سلبت السيدة العذراء المخلوقة بالسيد المسيح وهو الله الخالق الذي وحدة فقط حبل بلا دنس الخطية الأصلية، وهذا محال أن يسوى المخلوق بالخالق، لذلك نحن الأرثوذكس نؤمن بأن السيدة العذراء ولدت كآي إنسان أخر ومثل الأنبياء القديسين. 
*3. بالمطهر*، فيعتقد الكاثوليك آن الإنسان بعد موته يقضى فترة من العذاب في المطهر ثم بعد ذلك ينتقل إلى النعيم الأبدي ونحن الأرثوذكس لا نؤمن بالمطهر، فهذه العقيدة ضد إيماننا، وضد عمل المسيح في الفداء، لأنة لا توجد مغفرة إلى بدم المسيح. 
*4. بالغفرانات*، أي من حق الباباوات والأساقفة أن يعطوا غفرانا لمدة معينة نتيجة لعمل معين خاص أو منح هذه الغفرانات القانون بناء على قرارات سابقة لبعض الباباوات ولكن عقلاء الكاثوليك ينكرونها حاليا على اعتبار أنها فساد في التاريخ انتهى زمنه. 
*5. برئاسة بطرس الرسول للكنيسة ولزملائه الرسل*، كأنة وحدة خليفة المسيح إذ يعتقدون أن بطرس هو مؤسس كنيسة روما رغم أنة كان يخدم مع بولس الرسول الذي أسسها…. وبابا روما هو خليفة بطرس الرسول لذلك يعتقدون أن بابا روما هو خليفة المسيح على الأرض وهو الرئيس المنظور للكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية. ويؤمنون بعصمة البابا من الخطأ وهو أثناء إلقاءه بيانا وهو على كرسى الكاتدرائية لأنة يكون مقودا بالروح القدس حسب تعبيرهم ولكننا لا نؤمن بعصمة البابا من الخطأ. 
*6. يجوز الزواج بين الكاثوليك وغير المسيحي *أحيانا يسمحون لرجل الدين غير المسيحي بالاشتراك في شعائر هذا الزواج ويجوز أيضا الزواج الكاثوليكي وبين غيرة من المسيحيين.   هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
*7. لا يعتقد الكاثوليك بإمكانية الطلاق حتى لعلة الزنا*، الأمر الذي ينتج عنة انتشار الزواج المدني في الغرب هو وما من زيجات يصعب الإفلات منها في حالة الخيانة الزوجية. 
*8. لا يسمح الكاثوليك بزواج الكهنة، *أما كنيستنا الأرثوذكسية تسمح بزواج الكهنة قبل رسامتهم فقط إذ توفيت امرأته بعد رسامتة فلا يجوز له أن يتزوج بامرأة ثانية وأما الكهنة الرهبان فلا يسمح لهم بالزواج لا قبل ولا بعد رسامتهم. 
*9. تأجيل مسح الأطفال بالميرون إلى سن 8 سنوات *أما نحن فلا نؤخر دهن الأطفال المعمدين بزيت سر الميرون بل في الحال بعد عمادهم مباشرة يدهن المعمد (سواء كان طفلاً أو كبيراً ذكرا كان أم أنثى) فيدهن 36 رشمة لينال المؤمن به موهبة الروح القدس وحماية له من الشيطان. 
*10. عدم مناولة الأطفال وأجراء طقس المناولة الأولى من سن 8 سنوات *آما نحن فبمجرد أن يتم العماد يمكن للطفل أو للشخص المعمد أن يتناول ولا نؤخر ذلك ابداً لأنة اتحاد بالرب يسوع وفى ذلك قوة وحصانة. 
*11. إلغاء الكاثوليك لغالبية الأصوام*، فنظام وطقس الكاثوليك في الصوم غريب جداً فهم يفطرون إفطاراً كاملاً في يومين السبت والأحد ويصومون يومي الأربعاء والجمعة صوم كامل، أما أيام الاثنين والثلاثاء والخميس تسمى عندهم أيام بياضي أي يأكلون فيها البيض واللبن ومستخرجاتها. 
*12. عدم التغطيس في المعمودية *والاكتفاء بسكب طبق صغير على رأس الطفل أما نحن فلا نستخدم الرش على الإطلاق في المعمودية بل بالتغطيس بأسم الأب والابن والروح القدس. 
*13. يقدمون القربان المقدس من الفطير وليس من الخمير. *
*14. عدم الاحتراس تسع ساعات قبل التناول والاكتفاء بساعتين بالنسبة للأكل ونصف ساعة بالنسبة للشرب. *
*15. إقامة أكثر من قداس على نفس المذبح في يوم واحد. *
*16. الكاهن يصلى ويتناول في أكثر من قداس في اليوم الواحد. *
*17. السماح للراهبات بمناولة الجسد للمرضى في المستشفيات. *
*18. السماح للشمامسة بحمل الجسد لمناولة درجات الكهنوت المتعددة. *
*19. الكاثوليك يبرئون اليهود من سفك دم المسيح* (1965م) إما نحن الأرثوذكس فلا نبرئ اليهود لانهم طالبوا ببلاطس البنطى بصلبة انظر (إنجيل يوحنا 6:19)، (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) (يو 15:19)، (إنجيل متي 25:27)، (آنجيل مرقص 13:15)، (مر 15:15)، (إنجيل لوقا 22:23)، (لو 23:23). 
*20. السماح للعلمانيين رجالاً ونساءً بدخول الهيكل وقراءة الأسفار المقدسة أثناء القداس. *
*21. عدم الاتجاه للشرق فى الصلاة. *
*22. قبول قيام أي شخص بالعماد حتى لو كان هذا الشخص غير مسيحي. *  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
*23. مناولة غير المؤمنين* (وهذه يمارسها الأساقفة الكاثوليك بدون قرار واضح رسمي من الفاتيكان). 
*24. يؤمنون بخلاص غير المؤمنين *كما قرر المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني في دستورهم الرعوي عام 1965 أن من لم يؤمن ولم يعمد من كافة البشر سوف ينالون الاشتراك في سر الفصح والقيامة ويتوقف خلاصه بذلك أن كانوا من ذوى النية الحسنة وكنيستنا الأرثوذكسية لا تؤمن بخلاص غير المؤمنين بهذه الطريقة لأن ذلك يعتبر ضربة شيطانية موجهة إلى الإيمان المسيحي والى السعي والاهتمام بالكرازة بموت المسيح وقيامته. كما أن هذه الطريقة مخالفة لوصية المسيح في قولة "أكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها من أمن وأعتمد خلص ومن لم يؤمن يدن" (مر 15:16،16). 
*25. يؤجلون ممارسة سر مسحة المرضى حتى أشراف المريض على الموت *ويسمى سر المسحة الأخيرة بينما عندنا نحن هو سر يدهن فيه المريض بزيت مقدس لشفائه من أمراض الروح والجسد والنفس "آن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا ويطهرنا من كل أثم" (يو 9:1). 
*

*​*بدأ الحوار بصورة غير رسمية في سبتمبر 1971 وقد مثل الكنيسة القبطية في هذا الحوار قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث وقت أن كان أسقفاً للتعليم (وقت خلو الكرسي البطريركى) وقد وضع قداسته في ذلك اللقاء صيغة الاتفاق حول طبيعة السيد المسيح قبلها لاهوتي عائلة الكنائس المشتركة معنا في الأيمان ولاهوتي الكنائس الكاثوليكية. وهذا نص الاتفاق الكريستولوجى مع الكاثوليك: *
"نؤمن كلنا أن ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الكلمة (اللوغوس) المتجسد هو كامل في لاهوته وكامل في ناسوتة وأنه جعل ناسوته واحداً مع لاهوتة بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغير ولا تشويش (confusion) وإن لاهوته لم ينفصل عن ناسوته حتى إلى لحظة أو طرفة عين (لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين). وفى نفس الوقت نحرم كل من تعاليم نسطور و أوطاخى.​ وقد تم قبول هذا على المستوى الرسمي أيضا في فبراير 1988م حينما وقع قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث وممثلو بابا روما ومعهم بطريرك الأقباط الكاثوليك وعدد من الأساقفة واللاهوتيين على هذا النص. 




- كتاب الصخرة الأرثوذكسية - حبيب جرجس
- سؤال حول الخلافات بين الطوائف
- عقائد الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية
- سؤال حول تاريخ إنشقاق الكنائس
- تاريخ الكنيسه القبطيه الارثوذكسيه في مصر و العالم​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

الإفخارستيا وحياة الطهارة

*لأن الله يعلم ضعف ونقص البشرية وعجزها عن أن تعمل الصلاح بدونه، لهذا أعطانا جسده ودمه الأقدسين طعاما روحيا ومنا سماويا وحياة أبدية وغفران لخطايا كل من يتناول منه نحن في الإفخارستيا نشترك مع الله في موته وقيامته، وكل من يثابر على التناول من المذبح المقدس ينال قوة لغلبة الذات والعالم والشيطان. إنه الحياة الفائقة للطبيعة، وكل من يتناول منه تائبا منسحقاً مؤمناً بقوة هذه العطية يغلب نواميس الطبيعة، يعلو فوق غرائز الجسد وإلحاحاتها العنيفة، تدب فيه روح الأبدية وتهون معاناة الجهاد ويفرح بتعزيات الروح التي تغنيه عن الملذات والجسديات... *
*إن سر الإفخارستيا هو العصارة الآتية من الكرمة للأغصان لتحييها وتقويها وتشددها وتخصبها وتنميها.. أشعياء النبي عندما مسته الجمرة الإلهية من على المذبح طهر في الحال واستحق أن ينطق النبوءة وأما نحن فتدخل أحشائنا هذه النار المقدسة لتطهرنا من كل دنس الجسد والروح، ولتلهب فينا مشاعر الحب الإلهي والغيرة المقدسة والسهر الروحاني واللهفة في انتظار مجيء الرب في يقظة نفس وأمانة قلب. *


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

الصليب وسر الإفخارستيا 


* رشومات أوشية التقدمة: 
يرشم الكاهن خبز الصعيدة والكأس ثلاث دفعات وهو يصلى للابن الوحيد ربنا يسوع محب البشر وعندما يسأله أن يظهر وجهه، يرشم رشماً واحداً قائلاً: http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html"باركهما". ثم يرشم دفعة ثانية قائلاً " قدسهما". والرشم الثالث " طهرهما". 
* رشومات تحليل الخدام: 
الكاهن يرشم شريكه في الخدمة، القس والشماس والخدام والشعب ثم ذاته خمسة رشومات سائلاً الحل من الثالوث والكنيسة الجامعة ورأس البيعة في الديار المصرية مارمرقس وشهود الإيمان الأرثوذكسى وبطريرك وأسقف الزمان ويشير الى ذاته برشم الصليب الخامس. 
ومع تنوع طغمات الكنيسة إلا أن الذي يجمع الكل في الحياة الواحدة هو الصليب ولذلك يطلب التحليل لشريكه الخديم وهو يفعل ذلك بإيمان صحيح وبغير رياء.
لأن الصليب يظهر الحق الذي ينير القلوب.
* رشم الصليب في قدوس الله: 
يقف المؤمنون جميعاً للاعتراف بالوهية ربنا يسوع المسيح وتجسده وموته وقيامته وصعوده. وفى كل مرة يقولون "أجيوس" يرشمون الصليب علامة التقديس الذي نالوه من الإبن الوحيد فهو إلهنا القوى والحى الذي تجسد ومات وقام.
ولذلك يختمون أجيوس بذكصولوجية الثالوث شاكرين الآب والابن والروح القدس على نعمة الحياة الدائمة وهو ما يؤهلهم لسماع كلمة الإنجيل الذي به يبشرون.
ورشم الصليب هنا اعتراف بالايمان وشركة مع السمائيين في تقديس الحمل ابن الله.
* رشم الصليب قبل وبعد قراءة الإنجيل: 
عند قراءة الإنجيل يقف الشعب كله بسكوت تام لكى يسمع صوت ابن الله الحى الذي يخرج أمامه الكاهن بالشورية والشماس حاملاً البشارة وعندما يصرخ يقول: "مبارك الآتى باسم الرب إله القوات*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). *بارك يارب الفصل من الإنجيل المقدس". والشعب يصرخ قائلاً وهو يرشم الصليب " المجد لك يا رب". وهم بذلك يستقبلون الانجيل برشم الصليب لأنه ختم الحمل الحى ابن الله وعلامة شريعة الحياة.


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

الرب هو الذي أمر بممارسة سر الإفخارستيا

فلم يكتف الرب بأنه أسس السر فى يوم خميس العهد، إنما أمر تلاميذه قائلاً لهم: "اصنعوا هذا لذكرى". 
وعبارة " اصنعوا هذا لذكرى " تعنى استمرارية إقامة هذا السر. 
" خذوا كلوا. هذا هو جسدى المكسور لأجلكم. اصنعوا هذا لذكرى" (1كو 11: 24). " هذا هو جسدى الذي يبذل عنكم. اصنعوا هذا لذكرى" (لو 22: 19) 
" هذه الكأس هى العهد الجديد بدمى. اصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكرى (1كو 11: 25). 
إذن نحن نخالف وصية الرب، إن لم نمارس هذا السر. 
9-عبارة " اصنعوه " تعنى معنى خاصاً. فلو كان الأمر مجرد تقديم خبز عادى ما كان يقول: "اصنعوه". إنما هذه العبارة تعنى تحويل الخبز إلى جسده. وهذه تحتاج إلى الإنسان مختص، له سلطان، هو الكاهن.


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

سر الإفخارستيا أيضاً، من الأمور التي لا تُرى

*فيه ترى بالإيمان أن الخبز والخمر اللذين أمامك قد صارا جسد الرب ودمه (بعد صلاة التقديس).*
*هنا لا تجعل حواسك تحكم، لأن الحواس الجسدية لا تبصر سوى الأمور التي ترى. أما الحواس الروحية فتستمع إلى قول المسيح "هذا هو جسدي.. هذا هو دمى" (متى 26: 26، 28)، "من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمى، فله حياة أبدية.. لأن جسدي مأكل حق، ودمى مشرب حق. من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمى، يثبت في وأنا فيه" (يو6: 53 – 56). *
*أنا أجادل الرب فيما يقوله، إنما أتقبله في إيمان. *
*فهذا هو الإيمان "الإيقان بأمور لا ترى". أما التي ترى فهي الخبز والخمر. وهكذا يقول القديس بولس الرسول "كأس البركة التي نباركها، أليست هي شركة دم المسيح. الخبز الذي نكسره، أليس هو شركة جسد المسيح" (1كو 10: 16) (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). ويقول أيضاً "إذن أي من أكل هذا الخبز، أو شرب كأس الرب، بدون استحقاق، يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه.. يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه، غير مميز جسد الرب" (1 كو 11: 27، 29). وكيف نميز أن هذا جسد الرب، حتى لا ننال دينونة؟*
*هنا نرتفع فوق مستوى الحواس، وفوق مستوى العقل، بالإيمان. *
*عقولنا هي التي تتعبنا حينما نتقبل أسرار الكنيسة. وحواسنا تتعبنا أيضاً. ونحتاج إلى بساطة الإيمان. ما قاله المسيح. ونصدق ما قاله رسوله القديس بولس الرسول ولا نجادل.*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

سر الإفخارستيا هو صورة واضحة لمحبة الله

كتاب سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان - الأنبا بيشوي مطران دمياط

التناول من جسد الرب ودمه يعطينا فكرة عن محبة الله بصورة واضحة.
هناك صلوات خشوعية لآباء الكنيسة تقول [ مَن مِن السادة بذل أقنومه دون العبيد؟ أو أى راعٍ يقدم للغنم ذاته؟ أو أى محب ذبح نفسه للأصدقاء؟ أو أى والدة أطعمت الرضيع لحمها؟ فالذى لم تستطعه محبة الوالدات فعلته المراحم لنا مجاناً][2]
فمَن مِن السادة ضحّى بنفسه من أجل عبيده؟! ومَن هو الراعى الذي يقدِّم ذاته للغنم ليأكلوه؟! لكن قد وُلد السيد المسيح ووُضع في المذود الذي يأكل فيه الأغنام وكان هذا رمزاً لرعيته التى سوف يعطيها جسده لكى يأكلوه، لأنه أتى لكى يكون خبزاً للعالم الذي كانت ترمز إليه الحيوانات الموجودة في الحظيرة.. جاء السيد ليحول هذه الحيوانات (أى المولودين حسب الجسد) إلى بشر حقيقيين، فوُلد الحمل في وسط الحملان وجاء الراعى وجاء إليه الرعاة في ليلة ميلاده العجيب..
ومن هو الذي يذبح نفسه من أجل الأصدقاء؟! ومن هى الأم التى قدمت لحمها لابنها؟! بل على العكس سمعنا في أيام الحصار في العهد القديم؛ في حصار السامرة أن الأمهات ذبحن أولادهن وأكلنهم من شدة الجوع (انظر 2مل6: 28-30).. لكن محبة الله منحتنا أن نتناول من جسد الرب. 
من المعروف أن من يحب أحداً يحب أن يقترب إليه والأم تحب طفلها وتحب أن تحمله على يديها أو تحتضنه ومن الممكن أن تضمه بشدة إلى صدرها من شدة محبتها له، فالله لكى يؤكد لنا محبته، لم يسمح لنا فقط أن نحتضنه، ولكن سمح أن نتناوله في داخلنا (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. فاقترابنا إليه ليس كمَن يسلم على آخر أو يمسك يده لمجرد اللمس؛ لكن المسيح يعطينا جسده مأكلاً نتحد به سراً ويحل فينا بالمحبة..
[ فالذى لم تستطعه محبة الوالدين فعلته المراحم لنا مجاناً ].


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

للملف بقية 

لو حبيتم تتابعوا

:download:


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

سر الإفخارستيا هو مركز الخلاص في الكنيسة

كتاب سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان - الأنبا بيشوي مطران دمياط

* ففي **سر المعمودية**، عندما نعمد طفل، نقوم بمناولة هذا الطفل بعد العماد. *
* و في سر الميرون، نقوم برشم المعمَّد بالميرون ثم التناول.


* وأيضاً في سر الاعتراف، يحضر الشخص للاعتراف لكى يحالل من خطاياه بسلطان الروح القدس من فم الأب الكاهن ويستحق أن يتقدم للتناول من الأسرار المقدسة.
* و في سر الكهنوت، عندما نرسم شماساً للقسيسية، يكون ذلك أثناء القداس الإلهى ويتناول جسد الرب ودمه في هذا القداس نفسه. 
* وأيضاً كان سر الزواج يتم بين رفع بخور باكر وبين القداس ويتناول العروسان بلفافة واحدة عند توزيع الأسرار في نهاية القداس. 
* وعندما نقوم بعمل سر مسحة المرضى يكون يوم جمعة ختام الصوم بين رفع بخور باكر والقداس، وإن قمنا به في المنزل نصلى ونطلب من الرب شفاء المريض حتى يستطيع الذهاب إلى الكنيسة والتناول مع الشعب وإذا لم يستطِع ذلك؛ من الممكن أن يناوله الأب الكاهن في المنزل. 

فكل أسرار الكنيسة السبعة مركزها هو جسد الرب ودمه (سر الإفخارستيا) لذلك عندما يبخر الكاهن يدور حول المذبح بالبخور وذلك لكى يؤكد أن المذبح هو مركز عمل الخلاص، وهو حضور ذبيحة الصليب في الكنيسة..


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

مائدة الرب في الإفخارستيا هي امتداد وليس تكرار
كتاب سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان - الأنبا بيشوي مطران دمياط
مذبح الرب الذي هو مائدة الرب في الإفخارستيا؛ هو نفسه الصليب.. فذبيحة الصليب هى واحدة لا تتكرر، لكنها تمتد. لم تمتد ذبيحة الصليب بعدها فقط، بل امتدت قبلها أيضاً، بدليل أن السيد المسيح قدّم جسده ودمه في ليلة آلامه بنفسه قبل صلبه. فذبيحة الإفخارستيا (سر الشكر) من الممكن أن تمتد عبر الزمان لأن هذا سر فائق وسر إلهى نقول عنه في القداس الإلهى [ووضع لنا هذا السر العظيم الذي للتقوى] "عظيم هو سر التقوى" (1تى3: 16) ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم الذي كانت فترة حياته من سنة 347م إلى سنة 407م:


} ألسنا نحن نقدم كل يوم قرابين؟ نعم نقدم، ولكنا نصنع تذكار موته. وهذه الذبيحة التى نقدمها كل يوم هى واحدة لا أكثر لأنه قُدّم مرة واحدة. لأننا دائماً نقدم حملاً واحداً بعينه، ولا نقدم الآن خروفاً وغداً خروفاً آخر، بل الحمل نفسه دائماً. فالذبيحة إذن هى واحدة. أو هل المسحاء كثيرون، لأن الذبيحة تُقدَّم في محلات كثيرة؟ حاشا، لأن المسيح واحد في كل مكان وهو هنا بكليته جسد واحد. وكما أنه يُقدّم في أماكن متعددة ولا يزال جسداً واحداً لا أجساداً كثيرة هكذا الذبيحة هى أيضاً واحدة { [1]
عندما نقدم قربان في كنيسة في القاهرة وقربان في كنيسة في الإسكندرية مثلاً ونعمل قداس هنا وقداس هناك؛ فهذا ليس معناه أن هذه ذبيحة وتلك ذبيحة أخرى، أو أن هذا حمل وذاك حمل آخر، بل إنه حملٌ واحد ومسيحٌ واحد الذي هو "حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم" (يو1: 29).
لقد تكلّم المزمور عن ذبيحة العهد القديم "أدخل إلى بيتك بمحرقات أوفيك نذورى" (مز66: 13) فهو هنا يتكلم عن الذبائح والمحرقات بصيغة الجمع، ولكن عندما تنبأ أشعياء النبى عن ذبيحة العهد الجديد في مصر كان دقيقاً جداً في تعبيره " في ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب في وسط أرض مصر وعمود للرب عند تخمها. فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود في أرض مصر.. فيُعرَفُ الرب في مصر ويَعرِفُ المصريون الرب في ذلك اليوم، ويقدمون ذبيحة وتقدمة، وينذرون للرب نذراً ويوفون به" (أش 19: 19-21) المقصود بعبارة "وسط أرض مصر" أى "دير العذراء الشهير بالمحرق" في أسيوط حيث يقع وسط أرض مصر وحيث الحجر الذى جلس عليه الرب يسوع، و"عمود للرب عند تخمها" حيث كرسى مارمرقس على حدود مصر التخوم الشمالية (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)..
ومن العجيب أنه يتكلم عن شعب مصر كله ويقول إنهم سوف يقدمون ذبيحة واحدة، من المنطق عندما يتكلم عن ملايين الناس، يقول يقدمون ذبائح ليس ذبيحة واحدة.. والذى يؤكد أنه يتكلم بصيغة الجمع؛ قوله "يعرف المصريون الرب" ويقول أيضاً " في ذلك اليوم يكون في أرض مصر خمس مدن تتكلم بلغة كنعان وتحلف لرب الجنود يقال لإحداها مدينة الشمس" (أش19: 18) مدينة الشمس التى هى "هليوبوليس" فهو يتكلم هنا عن العهد الجديد لأنه لم يكن مصرحاً في العهد القديم أن يكون هناك مذبح للرب خارج عن المذبح الذي أقامه موسى في خيمة الاجتماع ثم استقر بعد ذلك في أورشليم في هيكل سليمان في المكان الذي اختاره الرب لداود النبى في بيدر أرنان اليبوسى (انظر 1أي21: 18).
ولذلك حتى الآن لا يستطيع اليهود التابعون لشريعة العهد القديم تقديم أية ذبائح، لأن الهيكل قد هُدم وزال. والمذبح أيضاً قد زال.. والهيكل لم يُترك فيه حجر على حجر لم ينقض.. فلا يمكنهم أن يقدموا أى ذبيحة للرب.. ولو فَهِمَ اليهود نبوة أشعياء عن إقامة مذبح للرب في وسط أرض مصر، لعرِفوا أن العبادة لم تصبح قاصرة على معبد اليهود (هيكل سليمان) لكنها سوف تنتشر وتكون متاحة في كل مكان، ونرى هذا في حديث السيد المسيح مع المرأة السامرية عندما سألته قائلة: "آباؤنا سجدوا في هذا الجبل وأنتم تقولون إن في أورشليم الموضع الذي ينبغى أن يسجد فيه" (يو4: 20)، قال لها يسوع "يا امرأة صدقينى إنه تأتى ساعة لا في هذا الجبل ولا في أورشليم تسجدون للآب. أنتم تسجدون لما لستم تعلمون، أما نحن فنسجد لما نعلم. لأن الخلاص هو من اليهود. ولكن تأتى ساعة وهى الآن حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق. لأن الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له" (يو4: 21-23). فأصبحت العبادة تُقدم في أى مكان في العالم، مادامت تُقدم باسم السيد المسيح، وتُقدّم ذبيحة الخلاص الإفخارستيا التى نتحدث عنها الآن هذه هى مركز العبادة في كنيستنا.
_____________________
1) من عظات للقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم على العبرانيين مقالة 17.


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

قوة وفاعلية سر إفخارستيا في حياة أولاد الله
كتاب سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان - الأنبا بيشوي مطران دمياط

ليتنا نعرف قيمة التناول من الأسرار المقدسة ليشعر الآخرون بقيمة هذه الأسرار. 
فعندما نردد في القداس [ آمين آمين آمين بموتك يارب نبشر وبقيامتك المقدسة وصعودك إلى السموات نعترف ] نقول له يارب إن هذه النصرة التى تعمل في أولادك المنتصرين على الخطية؛ تعلن قوة القيامة في حياة شعب الله المفديين الذين هم جماعة القديسين الذين يبشرون بموتهم عن الخطية باتحادهم بقوة وفاعلية موتك المحيى، ويبشّرون بقيامتك بنصرتهم على الشر. ويكونون هم أنفسهم نوراً للعالم كما كنت أنت أيها الرب القدوس الحق..
فليعطنا الرب حياة التوبة والاستعداد لكى من خلال التوبة والانسحاق والتواضع نتأهل للتناول من الأسرار المقدسة بصلوات حضرة صاحب القداسة البابا شنودة الثالث.
ولإلهنا المجد الدائم إلى الأبد آمين


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

الجزء النهائى بهذا الملف 

اجمل
اقوال االاباء  عن 

الافخارستيا 


:download:


----------



## النهيسى (9 مارس 2010)

*شكرا أختنا الغاليه

موضوع رائع جدا


ومتكامل



الرب يبارككم
*


----------



## asmicheal (9 مارس 2010)

أقوال القديس أوغسطينوس عن جسد الرب ودمه




* يطعمنا جسد الرب ويسقينا دمه. *
+ يا سر الإحسان يا سمة الوحدة يا وثاق المحبة! فمن أراد أن يحيا بك يغتنم الحياة فليقترب ويتناول هذا الجسد فيحيا. 
+ ما نأخذه من أثمار الأرض ونقدسه بصلوات التقديس السرية وعندئذ نتناوله لأجل صحتنا الروحية متذكرين موت ربنا لأجلنا وهذه بالرغم من أنها تقدم بأيدي بشرية في هذا الشكل المنظور لكنها لا تتقدس لتصير هكذا إلا بروح الله الذي يعمل بطريقة غير منظورة. 
+ فإذ هم أموات (بال*خطية*) يلزمهم أن يفهموا أنه ليس لهم (الحياة الأبدية) وإذ يأكلون جسد المسيح في هذه الحياة فإنهم وإن ماتوا لكنهم يحيون إلي الأبد لأن المسيح هو الحياة الأبدية. 
+ ألم يذبح المسيح دفعه واحده ؟! 
لكنه في سر الشكر ليس في جميع أعياد الفصح فقط بل كل يوم أيضاً يذبح عن الشعب والذي يسأل فيجيب بأن المسيح سيذبح. لا يكذب البتة.



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (9 مارس 2010)

*أقوال القديس أوغسطينوس عن مفهوم الاستحقاق للتناول*




الاستحقاق للتناول من جسد الرب ودمه هو الشعور بعدم الاستحقاق مع ثقة وإيمان في قدرة هذا السر أن يقيم ويعين ضعفنا! 
فليس من بين البشر ولا من خليقة أخري من يستحق هذه الكرامة العظيمة لكن الرب يقدم جسده ودمه للجياع و العطاش إلي البر (لأنهم يشبعون) . 
وقد رتبت الكنيسة بإرشاد الروح القدس ألا يتقدم أحد إلي التناول إلا بعد تقديم توبة واعتراف عن خطاياه فإن رأت صدق توبته وانكسار نفسه أمام الله وشوقه للإتحاد مع الرب والشركة معه تسمح له بالتناول... 
مع سر التوبة أو الاعتراف ينال المؤمن الحقيقي التائب غفراناً لخطاياه فيتقدم لهذا السر لينال ثباتاً واتحاداً مع الرب... هذا مع غفران خطاياه.



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (9 مارس 2010)

*أقوال القديس أوغسطينوس عن: لا تخف من التناول*




يدعي البعض انه يعجز عن صيانة هذه العطية لذلك يمتنع عن التمتع بها. 
أيهما يحصن الأخر: الإنسان يحصن هذه العطية، أما هي التي تحصنه؟! فالتناول لا يقدم لمدعي القداسة والبر بل للمحتاجين لأنه (كلما كثرت ال*خطية* ازدادت النعمة جداً) . 
فالرب يسوع لم يأتي ليدعوا أبراراً بل خطاه إلي التوبة لأنه لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلي طبيب بل المرضى. 
+ يجب ألا يمنع الإنسان نفسه عن التناول يومياً من جسد الرب لشفاء نفسه إلا إذا كانت خطاياه عظيمة جداً إلا إذا كانت خطاياه عظيمة جداً بحيث تجعله مستوجباً لحكم الحرمان من الشركة المقدسة. 
+ كثيرون يأكلون هذا (الخبز) ويشربون هذا الخمر بقلب شرير أو يأكلونه وهم مارقون فهل يثبت هؤلاء في المسيح ويتثبت المسيح فيهم؟! 
لكن توجد هناك طريقة معينة كاملة لأكل هذا الخبز وشرب هذا الدم حتى أن من يأكله ويشربه يثبت في المسيح والمسيح فيه. 


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (9 مارس 2010)

*أقوال القديس الشهيد كيبريانوس عن نبوات عن سر الإفخارستيا*


+ مرة أخري، نجد في الكاهن العظيم ملكي صادق (تك18:14) رمزاً أخراً بخصوص سر ذبيحة الرب، كما يشهد الكتاب الإلهي حيث يقول (وملكي صادق ملك شاليم أخرج خبزاً وخمراً "تك18:14) لقد كان (كاهناً لله العلي) وقد بارك إبراهيم. 
أما عن كون ملكي صادق رمزاً للمسيح، فهذا ما يعلنه الروح القدس في المزامير، متكلماً كما من الأب نحو الابن (... أنت كاهن إلي الأبد على رتبة ملكي صادق "مز4:110 ") . 


كان هذا الطقس بالتأكيد مستمداً من هذه الذبيحة... فإذا كان ملكي صادق كاهن الله العلي، قدم خبزاً وخمراً، وفي هذا بارك إبراهيم. 
لأنه من هو كاهن الله العلي (بحق) مثل ربنا يسوع المسيح، الذي قدم ذبيحة لله الأب، قدم ما قدمه ملكي صادق ، أي خبزاً وخمراً، أي جسده ودمه؟! 
والبركة التي أعطيت لإبراهيم قد استمرت في المسيحيين. لأنه إن كان إبراهيم قد آمن بالله (فحسب له براً) "تك6:15". فكل من يؤمن بالله ويحيا بالإيمان يحسب له براً... ويحسب مبرراً ومطوباً في إيمان إبراهيم، كما يعرفنا الرسول بولس قائلاً (أمن إبراهيم بالله فحسب براً "غلا6:3 ") . والآن فأنتم إذ تؤمنون تحسون أولاداً لإبراهيم. وقد سبق فرأي الكتاب المقدس فرأي أن الأمم يتبررون بالإيمان فتنبأ لإبراهيم أن فيه يتبارك جميع الأمم) "غلا6:3-8) . 
لذلك فإن مباركة إبراهيم بواسطة الكاهن ملكي صادق الواردة في سفر التكوين، فإنها سبق أن أعلنت كمثال لتقدمة المسيح التي هي من خبز وخمر وإذ كمل الرب المثال وأتمه، قدم خبزاً ومزج الكأس من خمر... 
وأيضاً سبق فأعلن الروح القدس خلال سليمان مثالاً ذبيحة الرب، متكلماً عن فدية مذبوحة، مكونه من خبز وخمر ..*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). *قائلاً (الحكمة بنت بيتها. نحتت أعمدتها السبعة. ذبحت ذبحها فرحت خمرها. أيضاً رتبت مائدتها. أرسلت جواريها تنادي على ظهور أعالي المدينة. من هو جاهل فليمل إلي هنا والناقص الفهم قالت له (... هلموا كلوا من طعامي واشربوا من الخمر التي مزجتها) "أم1:9-5". لقد أوضح لنا أنها مزجت خمراً. بمعني أنه تنبأ بالصوت النبوي أن كأس الرب تمزج من خمر وماء، ليظهر أن ما يري يتحقق في ألام الرب. 
+ هذا أيضاً قد رمز له في مباركة يهوذا، الذي فيه أيضاً وضع أمامنا مثالاً للمسيح. 

+ إنه يتقبل حمداً وسجوداً من أخوته (تك8:49) حتى يضع يده على قفا أعدائه (الشياطين) الذين يهربون من أمامه صانعاً هذا بيديه اللتين حمل بهما الصليب، هازماً الموت، إذ هو أسد سبط يهوذا ورجاء للأمم. ويضيف الكتاب إلي هذا قائلاً (غسل بالخمر لباسه وبدم العنب ثوبه) "تك8:49-11". وعندما يذكر دم العنب، ماذا يعلن لنا سوي خمر كأس دم المسيح؟! 
+ وأيضاً في سفر أشعياء يشهد الروح القدس عن نفس الأمر بخصوص آلام الرب قائلاً (ما بال لباسك محمر وثيابك كدائس المعصرة) "أش3، 2:62 ") . 
هل يمكن للماء أن يجعل اللباس أحمراً؟! وهل الماء يداس بالأقدام أو يداس في المعصرة؟! 

+ بلا شك أنه يشير إلي الخمر، وهذه قد جاءت لكي نفهم منها خمر دم الرب وحتى تظهر بعد ذلك منظورة في كأس الرب، التي تنبأت عنها أصوات الأنبياء مبشرة. لقد تحدث عن العنب المداس والخمر المضغوط، لأنه لا يمكن أن نأخذ خمراً للشرب ما لم يداس العنب ويعصر، هكذا لا نشرب دم المسيح ما لملا يداس العنب ويعصر، هكذا لا نشرب دم المسيح لو لم يهرق دمه أولاً... 



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (9 مارس 2010)

*أقوال القديس الشهيد كيبريانوس عن دماء وماء*




+ المسيح يحملنا نحن جميعاً، إذ هو يحمل خطايانا. 
ونحن نعلم أن الماء يفهم منه (المسيحيون) "رؤ15:17". والخمر يظهر دم المسيح. 
ولكن في الكأس إذ يمتزج الماء بالخمر، فإن الشعب يتحد بالمسيح، وتتحد جموع المؤمنين معاً ويصيرون واحداً بذاك الذي يؤمنون به. 
هذا الارتباط والوحدة تتم بين الماء والخمر الممتزجان في كأس الرب، ولا ينفصلان عن بعضهما البعض. 
هكذا لا يقدر شيء ما أن يفصل الكنيسة عن المسيح، لأن حبها غير منقسم... 
وأقصد بالكنيسة، شعبها الذي يثابر بإيمان وثبات. 
وهكذا لا يقدم في تقديس كأس الرب والماء وحده ولا الخمر وحده يكون دم المسيح حالا بدوننا. 
ولو قدم الماء وحده، يحضر الشعب بغير المسيح. 
ولكن إذ يمتزج الأثنان معاً ويرتبط كل بالأخر في وحده كاملة، 
فإن السر السماوي الروحي يكون كاملاً. 
لهذا فإن كأس الرب ليست ماء فحسب، 
ولا خمر وحده، بل يمتزج الأثنان معاً. 
وهكذا أيضاً جسد الرب لا يكون من الحنطة وحدها أو الماء وحده، بل يضاف الأثنان إلي بعضهما البعض ويتحدان ويكونان خبزاً واحداً*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). *
وفي هذا السر يظهر شفيعاً واحداً. 
فإنه وإن كانت حبوب القمح كثيرة لكنها تتجمع معاً وتطحن وتمزج وتصير خبزه واحدة. 
ليتنا نتعلم أنه في المسيح الذي هو الخبز السماوي، 
يوجد جسد واحد، الذي فيه يتحد الكل ويصير الكل واحداً ... 


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (9 مارس 2010)

*أقوال العلاّمة ترتليان عن أنه بالمسيح تقتات نفوسنا وتنتعِش*




قال مخلصنا {أنا هو خبز الحياة. آباؤكم أكلوا المن في البرية وماتوا. }.
هذا هو الخبز النازل من السماء لكي لا يموت كل من يأكل منه. أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء. أن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلي الأبد. والخبز الذي أنا سأعطيه هو جسدي الذي سأبذله عن حياة العالم... 

+ الحق الحق أقول لكم {إن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه فلا حياة لكم في أنفسكم} 

+ {من يأكل هذا فإنه يحيا إلي الأبد "يو48:6-59 " }. 
غذاء عجيب معجزي يقول عنه النبي (جعل لمعجزاته ذكراً. الرب حنان ورحيم. أعطي الذين يتقونه غذاء. ذكر ميثاقه إلي الأبد) "مز4:110". إنها معجزة المعجزات، يحول الخبز والخمر إلي جسده ودمه الكريمان... 
وهو غذاء يهبه لمن يتقونه، غذاء سماوي ن وفي نفس الوقت نجده ذكري ميثاق وعهد أبدي... 
تعهد فيه الرب أن يحيينا وينمينا وينعش نفوسنا*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). *غذاء الروح، يمنح الحياة لمن يتناول منه، خبز سماوي، غير مائت، شجرة الحياة التي يقتطف منها المؤمن ثمرة محيية، والمن العقلي الحقيقي المخفي. دواء الحياة الذي يقاوم الضعف والمرض ويقوينا في الحرب ضد الشيطان والخطية..
+ إننا نتغذى بجسد المسيح ودمه. 


​


----------

